# Црна Гора | Montenegro - one photo per post



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Northern Montenegtro*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Petrovac na Moru*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Girl*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Skadar Lake*










National Park Skadar Lake
Location:

Lake is located in Zeta Scadar valley and is surrounded by mountains and 7 km far from Adriatic Sea. Two Thirds of Lake of Scadar is in Montenegro and rest one third is in Albania. Depending of level of water space of Lake varies from 530 to 370 km2 it is considered 44 km long and 14 km wide. Coast line is very cut especially in north west side. Low valley of north part of Lake is often flooded.
Importance:

Lake of Scadar is the largest lake at Balkan Peninsula one of the last fresh water spaces and largest national park in Montenegro and the most famous for its diversity of flora and fauna. Lake itself is unusual for mutual vicinity of different living areas and their chain of feeding.
Birds:

There is a large number of birds kinds. It is stated that 270 kinds of birds inhabit this Lake. Around 90% of birds are migratory and are of international importance. During season of migrating, white little egret, white spoonbill and various kinds of ducks pass over this region. Cormorant nest in north swamps and represent one of three most important colonies in the world (ITR, Ecological Research Study on Peat exploration, 2001). Rare and endangered kind of curly pelican nest at floating peat islands in north end of the Lake.
Water fauna:

There are 50 species of fish living in the Lake and 3 snake like. The most important from economic point of view are ukljeva and carp.
Flora:

World of plants of this park is very important and is different from the regions where there are often floods, little stone islands and steep mountain cliffs. There are three rare and protected plants and trees and large number (30 +) of rare plants in park.
Cultural monuments:

In region of Lake of Scadar there are 20 monasteries, churches, villages, fortresses and sacred monuments. This lake is witness of Montenegrin history from 11th century up to now. Around Lake itself there are 18 important historic monuments.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Crnojevica River*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Blue Cave *

The Blue Cave (Plava Špilja) in the coast of Adriatic Sea, near Herceg Novi.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tivat*

city of Tivat is on the other shore. on the far right, it's that "flowers island", there's some monastery on some tiny island too, and on the far left we can see narrowest point of the Bay of Kotor, between Lepetane and Bijela settlements. That's enterance to other two smaller bays, Risan bay and Kotor bay, that together with Tivat bay form Boka Kotorska (Bay of Kotor).
Light conditions for this photo were a bit weird, it was sunny but cold February day, so everything was over-exposed and really tricky to take a shot.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Adriatic Seashore*

The photo was taken near Ulcinj, most southern city in Montenegro.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Beach - city of Budva*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Crnojevica River*


Amazing!!! I can't figure out if the green stuff is also water or not...


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Petrovac na Moru*


I just looove the coastal ruggedness of Montenegro... it feels and looks like a fairy tale really...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Amazing!!! I can't figure out if the green stuff is also water or not...



I dont no, i never be there. But in this pic you see better, i think it is water but i dont no 100%.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kotor*


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

*One really large but beautiful photo - excellent for desktop*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

montesky said:


> Plenty of beautiful photos, however there is one thing that is a bit annoying… Can u please change those things that u mentioned in the introduction regarding Montenegro? It’s quite untrue and completely bias statement on your behalf


Jeli a sta si ovo reko si to meni nesto reko?


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

reka sam ti da ne fantaziras. ko zna u kojoj dimenziji ti zivis


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

montesky said:


> reka sam ti da ne fantaziras. ko zna u kojoj dimenziji ti zivis



sto ja sam reko sto jeste. ne znam sta tacno mislis.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

^^Crna gora nije mala Srbija i Crnogorci nisu Srbi katolici... ovakva spika me podsjeca na devedesete i destruktivnu politiku vase drzave...

Crna Gora je samostalna drzava u kojoj Srbi cine 32% stanovnistva. daljnja rasprava o tome je bespredmetna..


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> ^^Crna gora nije mala Srbija i Crnogorci nisu Srbi katolici... ovakva spika me podsjeca na devedesete i destruktivnu politiku vase drzave...
> 
> Crna Gora je samostalna drzava u kojoj Srbi cine 32% stanovnistva. daljnja rasprava o tome je bespredmetna..




ha ha ljubomoran hrvat dosao da provocira i da deli narod koji je isti i gde nema razlike. preporucio bi ti da procitas istoriju crnegore i sta je pravi crnogorac. Crna gora je stara srbija i prva srpska pokrajina kad smo dosli u 5 veku na balkan. Pogledaj samo koliko srpski manastira iz 12/13/14 veka ima bilo gde dal na severu ili na moru (Budva/Kotor).

U Crnojgori zive 75% Crnogorci ,od toga se gledaju 32% jos kao srbi a 43% (nazalost) kao etnicki crnogorci. 25% su manjine kao 13% bosnjaci, 8% siptara i ostalo hrvati i cigani ali to nisu crnogorci.

Izmedju etnickog crnogorca kako se oni danas nazivaju i srpskog crnogorca nema nijedna ali bas nijedna razlika samo sto se jedan ne gleda vise kao etnicki srbin a drugi se gledjau kao srbi jer su to sve " poreklom" srbi. kad vidis ljude pre 100 godina nijedan se nije nazivao kao etnicki crnogorac.

Nije tebi jasno da je crnogorcima materni jezik srpski i crkva im srpska-pravoslavna. Ono sto Mafija Djukanovic prica i stvara nove sekte i jezike to samo interesuje manjine koje ga podrzavaju. Znaj da nebi bilo 25% siptara,hrvata i bosnjaka da nebi nikad uspeli da dobiju 55%. od pravi crnogoraca su glasali 30% za nezavisnost a 44,5% za zajednicku drzavu. I da nezaboravima da Mafija Djukanovic nije dozvolio 250.000 crnogoraca (srba) koje zive u srbiji da glasaju na referendum. a nekim crnogorcima iz Miami koje nisu posetile 40 godina njenu domovinu platio avion da dodju da glasaju za nezavisnost.

Moze da se kaze crnogorci su srbi a moze isto obrnuto srbi su crnogorci jel je to isti etnicki narod nema veze dal se jedan naziva srpski crnogorac ili etnicki crnogorac. Svi smo mi srbi malo iz crnegore,moju su dosli isto pre 200 godina iz severne crnegore u Sumadiju. Tebi samo zao sto mala crnagora lepsa od cele hrvatske. :lol:

Znas ti uopste koje Njegos? Naj veci Heroj Crnogoraca i jedan od naj veci od svi srba. NA LOVCENU NJEGOS SPAVA NAJ MILIJA SRPSKA GLAVA

I to nema nista sa politikom i nacionalizmom 90tih to je sve cinjenica sta sam sad napisao i svaki "pravi pravoslavni crnogorac" to zna. 

Ostalo procitaj ovde ako te interesuje sta je i koje pravi crnogorac...

Serb Land of Montenegro
http://www.njegos.org/


*PETROVIĆ NJEGOŠ (Former Serbian King of Montenegro and biggest Hero of the Montenegrins in 19 century)*


----------



## vrooom (Jul 6, 2008)

Durmitor 
:uh::shocked::uh::shocked:


----------



## vrooom (Jul 6, 2008)

Žabljak Crnojevića


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

by Veri


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Tara Canyon


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

*Biogradska rijeka*


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

*Mojkovac*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Singidunum said:


> by Veri


Gotta love this one. Is this Lake Skadar?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Durmitor near Serbian Border*


----------



## bison24 (Jul 24, 2008)

Moraca Monastery (13th C.) and Waterfall


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

bison24 said:


> Moraca Monastery (13th C.) and Waterfall


Nikad nisam video lepsu sliku od naseg Mananstira Moraca. jednog dana cu da ga posetim, po meni posle Ostroga naj lepsi i srpski manastir u CG.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 6, 2008)

evo i od mene 2 slike manastira Morace, koji se nalazi izmedju Kolasina i Podgorice


----------



## vrooom (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Merry Christmas Montenegro! ХРИСТОС СЕ РОДИ!


Подгорица (Capital)


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Catholic Church in Tuz near Podgorica


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Please do not post provocative photos, folks.... let's keep this thread friendly... and open. Thank you!


----------



## Beca (Oct 12, 2006)

in Plav


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

The old Flag of the Province Montenegro



Sv. Stefan



Sv. Stefan,is the elite serbian touristic Place in Montenegro and also Hometown of my Grandfather !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics folks :cheers: keep it up kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Bojan9 said:


> Rijeka Crnojevića


^^
first, i thought it was a goggle 


by the way you have wonderful photos here 
thank you for sharing


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

The nature of Montenegro is amazing. Awesome photos in this thread!


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*National Park Biogradska Gora near Mojkovac*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice place kay:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Crvena Glavica near Sv. Stefan*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mamula Island*



Mamula (or Lastavica) is an islet in the Adriatic Sea, in southwestern Montenegrin municipality of Herceg Novi.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
what structure is that?


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

It was a prison long time before. Today it's also called "the serbian/montenegrin alcatraz".


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

ahh like Alcatraz a small island located in the middle of San Francisco Bay


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Skadar*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Tara Canyon*



The Tara River (Serbian: Ријека Тара) cuts the Tara River Gorge, the deepest canyon in Montenegro and Europe, at 78 kilometers in length and 1,300 meters at its deepest. The canyon is protected as a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and is a part of Durmitor national park.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ Zlatibore pitaj Taru, da li pamti ljubav staru 

("Zlatibore* ask Tara, if she remeber an old love", serbian folk song  )

*Zlatibor ,maunt in south-west Serbia


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Nationalpark Lovcen*

Lovćen (Serbian: Ловћен) is a mountain and national park in southwestern Montenegro.



The Mount Lovćen rises from the borders of the Adriatic basin closing the long ang twisting bays of Boka Kotorska and making the hinterland to the coastal town of Kotor. The mountain has two imposing peaks, Štirovnik (1,749 m) and Jezerski vrh (1,657 m).



The biggest and most important monument of Lovćen national park is Njegoš's Mausoleum. The location for his burial place and the mausoleum at the summit of Jezerski vrh was chosen by Njegoš himself as his last wish.



Petar II Petrović-Njegoš (Serbian Cyrillic: Петар II Петровић-Његош) was a Serb Orthodox Prince-Bishop (Serbian: Владика, Vladika) of Serbia and a ruler who transformed Montenegro from a theocracy into a secular state. However, he is most famous as a poet and is considered by many to be among the greatest poets of the Serbian language.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Cetinje Monastery*



The Cetinje Monastery (Serbian Cyrillic: Цетињски манастир, also known as the New Cetinje Monastery) is a famous Serbian Orthodox Monastery in Montenegro. It's a center of historical and cultural importance, it was founded between 1701 and 1704 by Prince-Bishop Danilo I on the site of the former court of Ivan the Black.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Perast*



Perast (Serbian: Пераст) is an old town in Boka Kotorska (Bay of Kotor) in Montenegro. It is situated a few km northwest of Kotor.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Lustica Peninsula*



Luštica is a peninsula on the south Adriatic Sea, in the Montenegrin municipality of Herceg Novi. It is located at the entrance of the Bay of Kotor.

This area has an extremely rich cultural heritage comprising of 18 Serbian Orthodox Churches.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Lake of Plav*



Plav (Serbianlav/Плав) is a town in north-eastern Montenegro. It has a population of 3,615.

Plav is the centre of the municipality of the same name (population of 13,805),


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Đurđevića - The Tara Bridge*



Đurđevića Tara Bridge is an arch bridge over the Tara River in northern Montenegro. It is located at the crossroads between Mojkovac, Žabljak and Pljevlja, between the villages of Budečevica and Trešnjica.

It was built between 1937 and 1940 and designed by Mijat Trojanović, who also oversaw the construction. When it was finished, it was the biggest vehicular concrete arch bridge in Europe.

The bridge is 365 m long, and has five arches, the biggest having span of 116 m. The distance between the roadbed and the river is 172 m.



(Photo by Perfilov)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Rafaloivići*

Rafaloivići is the small village located directly on the Bečići beach, at its eastern part.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ :cheers: :cheers: nice and beautiful


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Roofs of Kotor*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Old Bar*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Inside the Serbian Orthodox Church of St. Nicholas, Ulcinj*





(Photo by Perfilov)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Moraca*



Morača (Serbian Cyrillic: Морача) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery located in the valley of the Morača river in central Montenegro. It is one of the most monumental orthodox Middle Age monuments in Montenegro. It was founded in 1252 by Stefan, son of Vukan Nemanjić, king of Zeta, the grandson of Stefan Nemanja, King of Serbia in 1252. This is written above the western portal.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Igalo*



Located on the slopes of Mount Orjen, Igalo is regionally famous for the "DR Simo Milošević" Institute, a Mediterranean themed health spa which formerly attracted many tourists, specially a lot of Serbs. Former Yugoslav leader Tito had his summer villa in this town.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Ostrog*



The Monastery of Ostrog (Serbian Cyrillic: Манастир Острог; Tr. Manastir Ostrog) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery placed against an almost vertical background, high up in the large rock of Ostroška Greda, in Montenegro. It is dedicated to Saint Basil of Ostrog (Sveti Vasilije Ostroški). Ostrog, monastery is the most popular pilgrimage place in Montenegro and the most important Church of the Serbian People in Montenegro. The Monastery was founded by Vasilije, the Metropolitan Bishop of Herzegovina in the 17th century. He died there in 1671 and some years later he was glorified. His body is enshrined in a reliquary kept in the cave-church dedicated to the Presentation of the Mother of God to the Temple.

The Orthodox monastery of Ostrog is one of the most frequently visited on the Balkans. It is visited by believers from all parts of the world, either individually or in groups. It represents the meeting place of all confessions: the Orthodox, the Catholics and the Muslims. According to the stories of pilgrims, by praying by his body, many have been cured and helped in lessening the difficulties in their lives.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Monastery Ostrog*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serbian Meka. :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Skadar Lake*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Old Town of Kotor*



Central Square



The Main Church in Kotor


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Starigrad, Budva*



Budva (Serbian: Будва) is a coastal town in Montenegro. It has around 20,000 inhabitants, and is a centre of Budva municipality. The coastal area around Budva, called the Budvanska rivijera, is the centre of Montenegro's tourism, and is well known for its sandy beaches, diverse nightlife, and beautiful examples of Mediterranean architecture.

Budva is 2,500 years old, which makes it one of the oldest settlements on the Adriatic sea coast.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Monastery Moraca*
> 
> 
> 
> Morača (Serbian Cyrillic: Морача) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery located in the valley of the Morača river in central Montenegro. It is one of the most monumental orthodox Middle Age monuments in Montenegro. It was founded in 1252 by Stefan, son of Vukan Nemanjić, king of Zeta, the grandson of Stefan Nemanja, King of Serbia in 1252. This is written above the western portal.


^^
beautiful Monastery


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Skadar Lake (Biggest of Balkan / South-Eastern Europe)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Bay of Kotor*



The Bay of Kotor (Serbian: Boka Kotorska, Бока Которска) in south-western Montenegro, is a winding bay on the Adriatic Sea. The bay, sometimes called Europe's southernmost fjord, is in fact a submerged river canyon of the disintegrated Bokelj River which used to run from the high mountain plateaus of Mount Orjen. It is an important tourist attraction in Montenegro.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Crno lake*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Crno lake*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Skadar*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Plav*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow:uh:!!!:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *The Bay of Kotor*
> 
> 
> 
> The Bay of Kotor (Serbian: Boka Kotorska, Бока Которска) in south-western Montenegro, is a winding bay on the Adriatic Sea. The bay, sometimes called Europe's southernmost fjord, is in fact a submerged river canyon of the disintegrated Bokelj River which used to run from the high mountain plateaus of Mount Orjen. It is an important tourist attraction in Montenegro.


Very Nice!:cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Petrovac na Moru*

Petrovac (Serbian Cyrillic: Петровац) is located between the towns Budva and Bar. It has a 600m long sandy beach, and is a popular serbian tourist destination. It is seen as a somewhat "calmer" resort, as opposed to the vibrant surrounding towns of Budva and Sutomore.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Virpazar*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Millenium & Moscow Bridge in Capital Podgorica*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Durmitor - Дурмитор*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Bridge over the Tara Canyon - Кањон реке Таре*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Perast - Пераст*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Small Bay near Sutomore*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

BAR/БАР


*english:* Bar - The biggest town on the Montenegrin coast with about 46 000 residents. It is known by it's port, the largest one in this part of the Adriatic sea, and the largest montenegrin boat marina (capacity of 1150 boats). It's also the endpoint of the Bar-Belgrade railway, the longest railway on the Balkans, which connects Bar with Belgrade, the capital of Serbia. Also, one of the oldest olive trees in Europe, more than 2500 years old, can be found here.

With the city center built almost entirely after the earth-shattering earthquake in 1979 (with the epicenter in Bar, magnitude of 7.5/10 Richter Scale, 9/12 Mercalli scale) which demolished pretty much everything that was built after the World War II, it's the most urban montenegrin town, along with the capital town Podgorica. One of the most interesting things is the fact that the center of the town was built thanks to donations from all over Europe after the catastrophic earthquake ruined the town. That is why Bar is one of the largest monuments to humanity. In the name of that generosity, many institutions and places in Bar were named to honour their donors - elementary schools Serbia, Yugoslavia and Mexico, Macedonian residential buildings etc.

enjoy my hometown, and sorry for huge images...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*српски:* Бар, највећи град на црногорској обали, са око 46000 становника. Познат је по својој луци, највећој у овом делу Јадрана, као и по највећој црногорској марини (капацитета 1150 бродова). Бар је полазна станица пруге Београд-Бар, најдуже пруге на Балкану, која повезује Бар са Београдом, главним градом Србије. Такође, једнo од најстаријих стабала маслине у Европи, старо преко 2500 година, налази се у овом граду.

Са центром града изграђеним готово у потпуности после катастрофалног земљотреса из 1979. године (са епицентром у Бару, јачине 7.5/10 на Рихтеровој скали, 9/12 на Меркалијевој скали) који је уништио готово све што је саграђено после 2. светског рата, Бар је најурбанији црногорски град, после главног града Подгорице. Занимљиво је да је језгро града саграђено од донација које су после ове велике несреће пристизале са разних страна, због чега је Бар оличење људске солидарности. Многе институције и делови града добили су назив управо по донаторима, у знак захвалности - основне школе Србија, Југославија и Мексико, Македонско стамбено насеље... 

уживајте у мом родном граду, и извините на огромним сликама...

*Shopping malls in town center / Робна кућа у центру града*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

BAR / БАР

*Main town beach, in town center / Главна градска плажа, у центру*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР
*
Boat marina / Градска марина*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*Boat marina at Sunset / Залазак сунца на марини*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР
*
Palace of King Nikola, montenegrin ruler, lit at night / Дворац краља Николе, црногорског владара, осветљен ноћу*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*Aerial shot of the town center / Snimak gradskog centra iz vazduha*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР
*
Residential blocks / Стамбени блокови*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР
*
Aerial shot of the Port / Снимак Луке Бар из ваздуха*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР
*Aerial shot of the boat marina / Снимак марине из ваздуха*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*2500 years old Olive Tree, one of the oldest in Europe / 2500 година старо стабло маслине, једно од најстаријих у Европи*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*Old town of Bar, the biggest old town on the montenegrin coast / Стари град у Бару, највећи стари град на црногорском приморју*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*Princess Hotel, situated on the main town beach / Хотел "Принцес", смештен на обали главне градске плаже*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*King Nikola's Palace, aerial shot / Дворац краља Николе, снимак из ваздуха*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*Queen's Beach, accessible only by sea / Краљичина плажа, доступна само путем мора*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*Utjeha, one of the prettiest beaches and resorts in Bar / Утјеха, једна од најлепших плажа у барској општини*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*Another pretty sandy beach / Још једна лепа пешчана плажа*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*A beautiful beach with preserved nature and clean water / Дивна плажа са очуваном природом и врло бистром водом*


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAR / БАР*

BAR / БАР

*This photograph was taken in 1988, just a couple of years after the main town square (Solidarity sqare, pictured here) was built / Ова фотографија је снимљена 1988. године, тек неколико година након што је завршена изградња главног градског трга (Трг солидарности, овде приказан)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Здраво Дамјане

прелепе слике! :cheers:

Поздрав Земљак


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Damjan said:


>





Damjan said:


>


Bar is a beautiful place


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^:yes: :drool:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Beach of Milocer*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Herceg Novi - Херцег Нови*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Pržno*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Serbian Orthodox Monastery Savina*



Savina (Serbian Cyrillic: Савина) is a Serb Orthodox monastery near the city Herceg Novi in Boka Kotorska, Montenegro. It was built by the Duke of Saint Sava, Stephen Vukčić Kosača from 1648 (small church 1040).


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Tivat - Тиват*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*A small serbian orthodox Church next to the Skadar Lake*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

River Tara,N.P.Durmitor - Northern Montenegro



Foto: Branislav Strugar


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Virpazar*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Skadarsko Jezero*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... breathtaking one... 



V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> River Tara,N.P.Durmitor - Northern Montenegro
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Branislav Strugar


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

is this a public cemetry or it's only a private for orthodox?



6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *A small serbian orthodox Church next to the Skadar Lake*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lady of the Rocks - Gospa od Škrpjela*



Our Lady of the Rocks (Serbian:Gospa od Škrpjela, Госпа од шкрпјела) is one of the two islets off the coast of Perast in Bay of Kotor, Montenegro (the other being Sveti Đorđe Island). It is an artificial island created by bulwark of rocks and by sinking old and seized ships loaded with rocks.

The custom of throwing rocks into the sea is alive even nowadays. Every year on the sunset of July 22, an event called fašinada, when local residents take their boats and throw rocks into the sea, widening the surface of the island, takes place.

The Church of Our Lady of the Rocks (Serbian:Gospa od Škrpjela, Госпа од шкрпјела) in the Bay of Kotor is the church built upon the island. The first known church was built on it in 1452 and it was Serbian Orthodox.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

regjeex said:


> is this a public cemetry or it's only a private for orthodox?



How do you mean private? Sure it is public! Every orthodox cemetry in Montenegro or Serbia are public.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I am just asking if its private or public only.... 



6oku_Cp6uja said:


> How do you mean private? Sure it is public! Every orthodox cemetry in Montenegro or Serbia are public.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Crno Lake - National Park Durmitor - Northern montenegro ( UNESCO )
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Aleksandar Gospic


wondreful scenery


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Cotor bay - Southwestern Montenegro ( UNESCO )



Foto: Aleksandar Gospic


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

its beautiful... but it makes more beautiful i guess if we plant lots of trees right?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

regjeex said:


> its beautiful... but it makes more beautiful i guess if we plant lots of trees right?


I guess :lol:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

we have to... we can just have this to solve the global warming...:cheers::cheers: save the mother earth....


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

our beatiful Montenegro. )) Pearl of Balkan


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Crnojevica River - Црнојевића*



The River became the name by the Serbian Royal Family Crnojević. Crnojević was a dynasty ruling in the Medieval Serbian state of Zeta, first struggling with House of Balša for control over Zeta, and then succeeding them as Zeta's supreme overlords throughout the 14th and 15th century. Since the second half of the 15th century, they would play a crucial role in the survival of late Medieval Zeta. All members of the House of Crnoje considered themselves Lords Zetan.


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ријека Црнојевића - The Crnojević River*

Another view on the bridge on The Crnojević River

Joш једна фотографија моста на Ријеци Црнојевића


----------



## Damjan (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ријека Црнојевића - The Crnojević River*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Biser Jadrana!

Pearl of the Adriatic Sea!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Damjan said:


>


What a wonderfull image!!

A question: Is it cold over there??

Regards from Colombia!

:cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

rojecco said:


> What a wonderfull image!!
> 
> A question: Is it cold over there??
> 
> ...


Very hot summer (over 40 G. Celsius) and in winter it can be cold (about 0 G. Celsius and colder in the mountains and warmer on the coastline). Just the usual mediteran clima in the Balkans!


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Queen's Beach, Milocer*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*A small old serbian orthodox Church near the Lake of Skadar*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Damjan said:


>


wow very nice and wonderful


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *The Queen's Beach, Milocer*


nice beach 

is this a resort?


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> Very hot summer (over 40 G. Celsius) and in winter it can be cold (about 0 G. Celsius and colder in the mountains and warmer on the coastline). Just the usual mediteran clima in the Balkans!


Oh, has a great temperature!!

I though was always cold over there, and has a very hot weather on summer, just like some places in Colombia but here it's six months a year.



Nice pictures, thanks 4 posting!!


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The coast near Sutomore*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Zabljak*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Starigrad - Budva*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Herceg Novi*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mogren*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kotor*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Serbian Orthodox Monastery Holy Trinity in Pljevlja*


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

THANKS FOR AWESOME SHOTS .
*_______________________*
*BANGKOK THREAD* *REGIONAL THAILAND* *THAI GIRLS*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

69Ketchup said:


> THANKS FOR AWESOME SHOTS .
> *_______________________*
> *BANGKOK THREAD* *REGIONAL THAILAND* *THAI GIRLS*


You'r welcome my friend! :cheers: Ziveli! :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Virpazar - Вирпазар*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Ostrog Monastery*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Perast - Пераст*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Budvanska Rivijera*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The beach of Sutomore*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Igalo - Игало*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Landscape around Mojkovac*


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Tara, North, near Serbia










Pic by Mr Uros Petrovic.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Goyazny said:


> Tara, North, near Serbia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brate pogresio si, ovo ti nije Reka Tara u Crnoj Gori nego Planina Tara u Srbiji!  Reka na slici je Drina.... desava se!:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> Brate pogresio si, ovo ti nije Reka Tara u Crnoj Gori nego Planina Tara u Srbiji!  Reka na slici je Drina.... desava se!:cheers:



Mnogi ljudi brkaju reku Taru u CG i planinu Taru u Srbiji...oba pejsaža su prelijepa! Ipak i rekom Drinom teče voda reke Tare kraj planine Tare.

Btw hvala vam na lepim slikama!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, nije greda...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful country :drool: fantastic place to put a statue that one in Mogren :yes:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mediteran River near H. Novi*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kom Mountains*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sveti Stefan*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Rijeka Crnojevića*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Rafailovići*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Podgorica (in the Background)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Montenegro Lines*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Trg Oruzija - Kotor*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Petrovac - Blue Sea Water*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lake Biograd*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Budva / Будва ........ in the evening *


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Budva / Будва ........ in the morning*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*taken from a cruise ship on a visit to Kotor / Котор*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bjelasica / Бјеласица mountain (2,139 m) near Bijelo Polje / Бијело Поље (Northern Montenegro)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Skadar lake / Скадарско језеро*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Žabljak / Жабљак (Northern Montenegro)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Perast - Пераст*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mrtvica Canyon*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Cliffs near "Crveni Pesak"*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Walls of Budva's old City*


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Mrle said:


> *Skadar lake / Скадарско језеро*


Wonderful picture of the *Shkodra lake*.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Durmitor National Park*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by GuliVar*

*Lake Skadar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Old Town Ulcinj*

Old town Ulcinj on the Adriatic sea ,Montenegro


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by filipas*

*Skadar lake*

Skadar lake is the biggest lake of South-Eastern Europe, here a view from montenegrin site on city of Skadar/Shkoder(Albanian).


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vasa*

*Bjelasica*

You leave the lovely village Buče (near Berane) and you grow up Bjelasica mountain. You are all time in paradise.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Tygrys*

*A view to remember, Bay of Kotor*










:cheers2:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by neptun2003*

*Old town of Bar, Adriatic see*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by pal_claudia*

Another picture of Serbian Ostrog Monastery, from Montenegro.
It is a very special and beautiful place.

The monastery was built by St.Vasilije of Zahumlje and Herzegovina, one of the four Montenegrin saints, in the 17th century. His relics are kept in the Monaster and they are believed to have healing power.

This place impressed and inspired me, wonderful and peaceful in the same time. It worth to be visited!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from those landscapes and towns in Montenegro


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Biogradska Gora, Northern Montenegro*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sveti Stefan*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Milocer*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Biogradsko Jezero*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by neptun2003*

Great pics Boki :cheers2:


*Tara river*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Pedja*

*Railway Belgrade-Bar (Mojkovac Area)*


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

It looks wonderful! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ribo-R*

*Berane city*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ilija Peric*

*Treskavac (Eastern MNE)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Guberinic Marko*

*Andrijevica*

*Road towards Murino and Plav


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Zoran Zekic*

*Komovi*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by TOMLEVMB*

*Old town of Kotor (UNESCO WH)*










Bonus:









Serbian Orthodox Church in Kotor old town


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Tygrys*

*Lady on the Rock*

North part of Kotor Bay (Risan bay) on the level of the water You can see island with the Orthodox church with picture Lady on the Rock.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sveta*

*The Old City of Bar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by neptun2003*

*Ulcinj*

Orthodox church between olives trees


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by isabela_sor*

*Ploce/Budva*

Playing in water


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by neptun2003*

*Serbian Orthodox church "The Trinity"*

Orthodox church "The Trinity",in Old Town Budva, Adriatic Sea, Montenegro


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Podgorica (Capital)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Podgorica (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Petrovic Njegos Monument in Podgorica*

*Serbian King of Montenegro (19 cent.)










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Podgorica (4)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Old Town of Kotor (UNESCO WH)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kotor old town (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kotor old town (3)*

*View on Serbian-Orthodox church St.Nikola










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by claudesz*

*Kotor old town (4)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by © Douglas MacGregor*

*Bay of Kotor (UNESCO WH)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

- edit: image deleted. Please use Panoramio API for posting.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*View from old town on old church & Kotor fortress*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kotor old town (7)*

*Serbian-Orthodox church St.Luka built by Serbian ruler Stefan Nemanja (12 century)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Cemi river closely Podgorica*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Guberinic Marko*

*Morača river canyon*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Morača canyon (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Harsányi István*

*Landscape in Šavnik area*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Morača waterfall*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dejanmalovic*

*Komarnice canyon*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by vujanovic veljko*

*Pljevlja city *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Pejović*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery St.Trojice in Plevlja*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by senad coko*

*Husein Pasha mosque in Plevlja*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vlado Marinkovic*

*Island church Gospa od Skrpjela*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VOJINOVIC VUK*

*Old Serbian-Orthodox church St.Nikola in Bijelo Polje*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by seadc*

*Bijelo Polje city*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by zahirjukovic*

*Old bridge over Bistrica river (Bijelo Polje)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Marijan Marijanovic*

*Berane city*










Bonus:

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Đurđevi Stupovi*

Built by the end of 12th century by Prvoslav, the son of Serbian ruler Nemanja's brother Tihomir.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by vujanovic veljko*

*Plužine & Piva lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vladymyr Bysov*

*Near Podgorica*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Podgorica (Capital)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by BojanOrovic*

*Serbian-Orthodox church Hristovog Vaskrsenja*

Main church of Podgorica



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by andreisss*

*National Park Skadar lake*

View on the islands near Ckla


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by EVA_L*

*National Park Skadar lake (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Alexander Karandasov*

*NP Skadar lake (3)*

Island on Skadar


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dejan.dajković*

*Dodoši, the most beautiful village in Montenegro (National Park Skadar lake)*



















:eek2:

Exelent photo Dejan Dajkovic :applause:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by BojanOrovic*

*Old Kula clock (Podgorica)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Lake Skadar*, also called Lake Scutari and Lake Shkodër (Albanian: Liqeni i Shkodrës; Montenegrin and Serbian: Skadarsko jezero / Скадарско језеро) is a lake on the border of Montenegro with Albania, the largest lake in the Balkan Peninsula. It is named after the city of Shkodra in northern Albania (Albanian: Shkodra or Shkodër, Montenegrin: Скадар/Skadar, Italian: Scutari).

Its surface, 6 m (20 ft) above sea level, can vary between 370 km2 (142.9 sq mi) and 530 km2 (204.6 sq mi), of which 2/3 is in Montenegro. The lake is a cryptodepression, filled by the Morača River and drained into the Adriatic by the 41 km (25 mi) long Bojana River, which forms the international border on the lower half of its length.









Montenegrin side


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by CrazySerb*

*Bay of Kotor (Winter)*

Kotor (Serbian: Котор / Kotor; Latin: Acruvium; Greek: Ασκρηβιον, Askrèvion; Italian: Cattaro) is a coastal town in Montenegro. It is located in a most secluded part of Gulf of Kotor. The town has a population of 13,510, and is the administrative center of the Kotor municipality.

The old Mediterranean port of Kotor, surrounded by an impressive city wall built by Republic of Venice and the Venetian influence remains dominant among the architectural influences. The Bay of Kotor (Boka Kotorska), one of the most indented parts of the Adriatic Sea is sometimes called the southern-most fjord in Europe (though it is actually a submerged river canyon). With the nearly overhanging limestone cliffs of Orjen and Lovćen one of the great Mediterranean landscapes is created.

In recent years, Kotor has seen a steady increase in tourists attracted by both the natural beauty of the Gulf of Kotor and the old town of Kotor itself.

Kotor is part the World Heritage Site Natural and Culturo-Historical Region of Kotor.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by CrazySerb*

*Old town of Kotor (UNESCO)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Virpazar, Skadar Lake (Winter)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by gagapg*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by gagapg*

*Bjelasica i Komovi*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by gagapg*

*Bjelasica i Komovi*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Beca*

*Prokletije mountains *

Prokletije , sometimes known as the Accursed Mountains, is a mountain range in the Balkans that extends from northern Albania, southern Serbia and eastern Montenegro . Its highest point, Jezercë in Albania at 2,694 m (8,839 ft), is the tallest peak in the entire Dinaric Alps. Other peaks include Đeravica in Serbia at 2,656 m (8,714 ft).

Both the highest peak in Montenegro, Zla Kolata at 2,534m and Serbia, Đeravica at 2,656m are located here. The highest peak in Albania though is Mount Korab which is 2,764 m (9,068 ft) high and is located in the east of the country on the border with Macedonia (FYROM).

In Albanian the range is called Bjeshkët e Nemuna, meaning 'The Cursed Mountains', or Alpet Shqiptare, meaning 'Albanian Alps'. In Montenegrin and Serbian it is called Prokletije (Проклетије), literally 'The Damned' (plural). Signs of glacial erosion can be seen in every valley.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Beca*

*Prokletije (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Beca*

*Prokletije (3)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Beca*

*Prokletije (4)*

Savino oko/Oko Skakavice (Sava's eye / Skakavice eye)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Prokletije (5)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bay of Kotor* @night


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful Homeland ! :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*photomontenegro.me*

The *Cetinje Monastery (Serbian Cyrillic: Цетињски манастир; also known as the New Cetinje Monastery)* is the most famous Serb Orthodox monastery in Montenegro. It is located in Cetinje and is the seat of the Metropolitanate of Montenegro and the Littoral and its name derives from Saint Peter of Cetinje. A center of historical and cultural importance, it was founded between 1701 and 1704 by Prince-Bishop Danilo I on the site of the former court of Ivan the Black.

In the New Cetinje Monastery there are several relics:

* Remains of Saint Peter of Cetinje
* Right hand of Saint John the Baptist
* Remains of Petar II Petrović-Njegoš were moved here.
* Crown of Stefan Uros IV Dusan, medieval Emperor of Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

City of *Berane*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Đurđevi Stupovi (Serbian Cyrillic: Ђурђеви Ступови)* is a Serb Orthodox monastery near the town of Berane, Montenegro. It should not be confused with the more famous Serb Orthodox monastery of the same name, Đurđevi Stupovi in Serbia. It is the center of the Serb Orthodox Eparchy of Budimlje-Nikšić in Montenegro. It was founded by the nephew of Stefan Nemanja, Stefan Prvoslav, son of Duke Tihomir, in 1213.









City coat of arms


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pljevlja*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Husein-paša’s mosque* with the tallest minaret (42m) in the Balkans & old clocktower built 1569 by Ottomans in *Pljevlja*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Serbian-Orthodox *Monastery Sv.Trojice* in *Pljevlja*

Built in 1465.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serb-Orthodox Church of Saint Peter and Paul, Bijelo Polje*










*Miroslav Gospels* (Serbian: *Мирослављево Јеванђеље or Miroslavljevo Jevanđelje*) is a 362-page illuminated manuscript Gospel Book on parchment, with very rich decorations. It is one of the oldest surviving documents written in Old Church Slavonic, along with the Chronicle of the Priest of Duklja. Miroslav Gospels manuscript represents the most precious and significant document in cultural heritage of Serbia.

It was created after order by Miroslav, brother of Stefan Nemanja, Grand Prince of Rascia. The first to discover and study the manuscript were three Russian scholars: Vladimir Stasov, Fyodor Buslayev, and Nikodim Kondakov. A leaf of the book who Archbishop Porfiry Uspensky cut out of the book from the Hilandar Monastery library in 1845 was first shown at the exhibition in Kiev in 1874. The earliest facsimile edition appeared in Vienna in 1897. The book was traditionally preserved in the Hilandar Monastery on Mount Athos, but, after passing through several hands during World War II, it wound up at the collection of the National Museum of Serbia in Belgrade.

The book was transcribed in Kotor (in today's Montenegro) between 1186 and 1190 from an earlier text. "Miroslav Gospels" were commissioned by Serbian prince Miroslav of Hum, ruler of today's east Herzegovina (in Bosnia and Herzegovina). Most pages are by the unknown scribe from Zeta, with the last few pages being by the scribe Gligorije from Raška.

In 2005, the Miroslav Gospel was inscribed on UNESCO’s Memory of the World Register in recognition of its historical value. 

Bonus:









12th century


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ribo-R*

*Šiško Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by yves75*

*Durmitor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Tara river canyon*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by radunovicr*

*Pivsko Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by radunovicr*

*Pivsko Lake* (2)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ErnestasBerzanskis*

*Pivsko Lake* (3)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by mmeila*

*Sveti Stefan*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by abertan*

*Durmitor Nationalpark (UNESCO)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Podgorica*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Millenium bridge in Podgorica (Capital)*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by TOMLEVMB*

*Becici and Budva *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by piemei*

Montenegro Coast near *Tivat*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by filipas*

*Adriatic Sea*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*nfilipovic*

*Bridge over Tara river canyon*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Storm over *Budva*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Piva canyon*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Old Bar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*grafmarc.at*

Old town *Kotor*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Storm over *Budva*


Wow!!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*synergise.com*

*Bay & old town of Kotor (UNESCO)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Cleanest river of Europe, *Tara *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Woman's beach*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mojkovac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Komarnica (Nevidio-Unseen)*

The last conquered canyon in Europe


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ulcinj - Big beach*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Crno Lake *(Serbian: Crno jezero, literally 'Black Lake') is a lake in Žabljak municipality, in northern Montenegro.

It is a glacial lake, located on the *Mount Durmitor*, on an altitude of 1,416 m. It is 3 km away from the town of *Žabljak*.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Durmitor (UNESCO)*

Durmitor is a mountain and the name of a national park in North Western Montenegro. It reaches a height of 2,522 m (8,274 ft) (Bobotov Kuk).


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Durmitor (NP)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Big & little Škrčko Lake of Durmitor (NP)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bobotov kuk (2522 m), Durmitor NP*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by TU154M*

Near *Bobotov kuk*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

The biggest and most important monument of *Lovćen* national park is *Njegoš's Mausoleum*. The location for his burial place and the mausoleum at the summit of Jezerski vrh was chosen by Njegoš himself as his last wish.



















Bonus:

Serb leader of Montenegro, *Petar II Petrović-Njegoš* (1813 - 1851)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Skadar Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Skadar Lake* (2)


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Мала држава где нађеш све од високих планина па до прелепог плавог јадрана...^^


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

FERENC919 said:


> Мала држава где нађеш све од високих планина па до прелепог плавог јадрана...^^


hvala brat iz slovačke 
хвала брат из словачке




*Plava Spilja (Blue cave)* near *Herceg Novi*

by drimena


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Tracker*

*Budva* tower, old town


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Mitmount*

*Tara* canyon

Largest of Europe


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Astonishing images, thanks for sharing kay:.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*



Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Morača* river canyon & *Morača Monastery* (13th cent.)



More from *Morača Monastery*

Morača (Serbian Cyrillic: Морача) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery located in the valley of the Morača River in central Montenegro. It is one of the most monumental orthodox Middle Age monuments in Montenegro. It was founded in 1252 by Stefan, son of Vukan Nemanjić, king of Zeta, the grandson of serbian ruler Stefan Nemanja. This is written above the western portal.

It consists of an assembly church, devoted to the Assumption of Mary, a small church, devoted to Saint Nicola, and a lodgings for travellers. The main door has a high wall which has two entrances. The assembly church is a big one-nave building in the style of Raška churches. It is different from the seaside churches. The main portal is in the romantic style.

Beside the architecture, its paintings are of special importance. There is one painting preserved from the 13th century with 11 compositions from the life of the prophet Elias. This painting is in much better condition than all the others from the 16th century. Other paintings were ruined in the first part of 16th century when the Ottomans occupied the monastery and


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*fotothing.com*

*Crnojevica* river


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*fotothing.com*

Old town of *Kotor* (UNESCO WH)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by fotothing.com*

*Old town of Kotor* (2)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by fotothing.com*

*Bay & old town of Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by fotothing.com*

Mount *Durmitor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by fotothing.com*

*Biogradsko lake* (NP)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

One more time *Kotor* (UNESCO WH)










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Royal Town of *Cetinje*

Illustrated supplement of Italian daily Corriere della Serra, La Domenica del Corriere from *4-11 May 1913*, shows King Nikola refereeing to the Montenegrin army in Cetinje that Turks have yield town of Scutari to the Montenegrins.

After Turks surrendered Scutari to the Montenegrins on 22 April 1913, European powers insisted the town had to receive international control and Montenegrin troops were evacuated on 14 May.

This rarity is on Njegos.org with courtesy of Branislav Milic


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Mount *Lovcen*

Near Cetinje city


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Cetinje city*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Old fresco, *Moraca Monastery*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Danijel Jovanovic*

Riviera near *Petrovac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Royal Town of *Cetinje*
> 
> Illustrated supplement of Italian daily Corriere della Serra, La Domenica del Corriere from *4-11 May 1913*, shows King Nikola refereeing to the Montenegrin army in Cetinje that Turks have yield town of Scutari to the Montenegrins.
> 
> ...


Glory time  Serbian flags waving  I like king Nikola and his famous quotes


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Island of St Stefan










Picture Page | NGasheeva | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pic ainttelling... Sveti Stefan from another odd view.

Greetings


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

What a beautiful diamond Montenegro is! Bravo!  Wonderful, I have been there too many times, and I recommend it to everybody! Place to rest your tired soul.


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice!
I'd like to see some canyon photos!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kotor* _Serbian orthodox church in downtown_










by wikipedia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

nice shot


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Budva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian orthodox monastery of Cetinje*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Budva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kotor*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Budva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Budva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*moraca river*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian orthodox church in BUDVA*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Tara *

This is the 2nd longest canyon in the world (93 km), Tara is also the cleanest river of Europe. 










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Prokletije mountains*

This are 4 me with the Durmitor mountains (also in MNE) & the Alps in Slovenia the greatest mountain area of former Yugoslavia & the Dinaric alps. This is in eastern Montenegro (Border with Serbia & Albania).


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Jaz* beach


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bay & old town of Kotor (UNESCO WH)*

The greatest bay of Europe @ Adriatic sea


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of the bay.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Nice photo of the bay.





Bay of Kotor from airplane


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Perast*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Herceg Novi*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Morača* canyon


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The pics of Tara are impressive and astonishingly beautiful indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Simply impressive the Bay of Kotor and stunning images of the others. Regards.*


Thanks :cheers:



*Žanjice*

Near Herceg Novi









Ivan Stojanovic


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Kapetanovo Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Kapetanovo Lake* (2)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Tara* river canyon


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Tara* (2)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Tara (3)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Prokletije* mountains


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Prokletije (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Pavlova Strana*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Karuč*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj, Montenegro*


*Velika plaža*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Miločer*










by *makia2007*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

dobro jutro Crnogorko

good pics Dukljanka  welcome! :cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> dobro jutro Crnogorko
> 
> good pics Dukljanka  welcome! :cheers:


odavno pratim ovaj forum i konačno sam se nakanila da napravim profil :banana:

te tri su moje, ja slikala. postoji li neko pravilo o veličini slika? ko su moderatori i čini je forum? čini mi se američki 

*Sutomore* - near Bar










by *Olga Rozhdestvenskaya*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Perast - Boka Kotorska*










by *pietkagab*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

wow stunning pic of Sutomore!




Dukljanka said:


> odavno pratim ovaj forum i konačno sam se nakanila da napravim profil :banana:
> 
> te tri su moje, ja slikala. postoji li neko pravilo o veličini slika? ko su moderatori i čini je forum? čini mi se američki


ne postoji pravilo ali nebi bilo lose da nije veca od 1000px ako je po neka od 1200 isto nije strasno ali mislim da je od 800 do 1000 idealno. sto se tice moderatora i foruma nemam ti ja pojma.  inace ovo je jedna od bolji slika sutomora koje sam video. ^^

pozdrav


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> wow stunning pic of Sutomore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sam ukrala sa nekog sajta  trudiću se da stavljam moje, imam baš dobrih fotografija jer dosta putujem po Crnoj Gori i šteta da ih i drugi ne vide. 

*Bar * 










by *raymond_zolle*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Miločer*










by *makia2007*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat

Porto Montenegro*










by *Photo Predrag N. Djurovic*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Montenegro*










by *Marz88*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Montenegro*

http://www.portomontenegro.com/











by *Marz88*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Dukljanka said:


> Tu sam ukrala sa nekog sajta  trudiću se da stavljam moje, imam baš dobrih fotografija jer dosta putujem po Crnoj Gori i šteta da ih i drugi ne vide.


ma ovde ti skoro niko ne stavlja svoje slike ali naravno uvek lepse kad su tvoje. blago tebi i ja bi putovao cesto obozavam nase regije nasu prirodu ali tesko iz dijaspore. ali svako leto i nekad za uskrs dolazim pa putujem de stignem. ^^^ inace dobre su ti slike najsladje kad tvoje postavljas sacu i ja neke moje u SRB thread da postavim.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Jelena Cukic*

*Monastery Djurdjevi Stupovi* of *Berane* town

Đurđevi Stupovi (Serbian Cyrillic: Ђурђеви Ступови) is a Serb Orthodox monastery near the town of Berane, Montenegro. It should not be confused with the more famous Serb Orthodox monastery of the same name, Đurđevi Stupovi in Serbia. It is the center of the Serb Orthodox Eparchy of Budimlje-Nikšić in Montenegro. It was founded by the nephew of Stefan Nemanja, Stefan Prvoslav, son of Duke Tihomir, in 1213.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> ma ovde ti skoro niko ne stavlja svoje slike ali naravno uvek lepse kad su tvoje. blago tebi i ja bi putovao cesto obozavam nase regije nasu prirodu ali tesko iz dijaspore. ali svako leto i nekad za uskrs dolazim pa putujem de stignem. ^^^ inace dobre su ti slike najsladje kad tvoje postavljas sacu i ja neke moje u SRB thread da postavim.


Bolje u svakom slučaju, barem ne kršiš autorska prava i niko ti ništa ne može.

Posjeti Tivat, nećeš ga prepoznati. Peter Munk je napravio od super stvar. Porto Montenegro će biti jedno od naj mjesta u Crnoj Gori.  Oduševljena sam.










by *vonospeter*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat / Porto Montenegro*










by *vonospeter*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat*










by *Koni Kaori*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Dukljanka said:


> Bolje u svakom slučaju, barem ne kršiš autorska prava i niko ti ništa ne može.
> 
> Posjeti Tivat, nećeš ga prepoznati. Peter Munk je napravio od super stvar. Porto Montenegro će biti jedno od naj mjesta u Crnoj Gori.  Oduševljena sam.


mozda cu prodjem tivat ali obavezno cu posetim majku crnu goru kad budem dosao na balkan. ja sam vise planirao da posetim budvu/kotor i da obidjem durmitor i taru. videcu mozda izadjem jednu noc u tivat. a sta ti je taj Porto Montenegro?


Serb Monastery *Sveti Arhangeli/Miholjska Prevlaka* in *Tivat*

This monastery built in 19 century, near this are the ruins of old monastery from begin of 13th century built by St.Sava from Serbia.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by BojanOrovic*

Serb church *Hristovog Vaskrsenja* in *Podgorica*

This main church of Montenegro's capital is the largest house of God of Montenegro


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Millenium* bridge over *Morača* river in *Podgorica*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> mozda cu prodjem tivat ali obavezno cu posetim majku crnu goru kad budem dosao na balkan. ja sam vise planirao da posetim budvu/kotor i da obidjem durmitor i taru. videcu mozda izadjem jednu noc u tivat. a sta ti je taj Porto Montenegro?


 Stavila sam link, pogledaj. A dosta se o tome pisalo po novinama, čudi me da nisi čitao. 

*Sveti Stefan*










by *Andrey Sulitskiy*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan*










by *MarkPearson1*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Serbian-Orthodox church next to *Skadar Lake*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

The most valuable resource of the *Ulcinj *riviera is *Velika plaža (Long Beach)*, which is a 13 km long strip of sandy beach - the longest on the Montenegrin coast. 









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj / Velika plaža*









By me


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Very interesting pictures of the Porto Monte and the church on the Skadar lake.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj / Velika plaža*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

SokoX said:


> Very interesting pictures of the Porto Monte and the church on the Skadar lake.


thanks!

*Porto Montenegro*










by *jeromecourtial*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ulcinj*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj / Velika plaža*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Montenegro*










by *vonospeter*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi* / January 2010










By me


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Serbian-Orthodox church *Savina* in *Herceg Novi*

Built in 17th century, the smaller church next to is from middle age.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*










by *raymond_zoller*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Serbian *Monastery Ostrog*

This is one of holiest serbian monastery's worldwide built in 17 century in the rock on 900m over sea level.










Bonus:

Metropolitan Amfilohije of Montenegro in front of the coffin with the holy and
incorruptable relics of St. Basil of Ostrog


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*










by *Bokeh & Travel*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kotor *

St.Nikola church


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Cijevna *river










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Orjen*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Lovcen Nationalpark*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Way to *Lovcen Mausoleum*


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Prelijepo, nisam uopste znao za ovu Cijevnu rijeku.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Njegoš Mausoleum* on the top of mount *Lovćen*

Njegoš is one of greatest Serbs in serbian-montenegrin history. Born in 1813. Metropolitan and ruler of Montenegro. The father of modern Serb national identity. The author of the most patriotic Serb epic "The Mountain Wreath". In the year of 1848, the Government of Serbia sent him the proposal of unification of Serbs, Croats and Bulgarians. Petar II Petrovic agreed but said THE SERBDOM HAS TO UNITE FIRST. I WILL, THEN, TO MY PATRIARCHATE OF PEC AND SERBIAN PRINCE TO PRIZREN. SPIRITUAL AUTHORITY TO ME AND SECULAR TO HIM, OVER THE NATION FREE AND UNITED.










Bonus:

Old tomb of Njegoš in the Mausoleum, he moved to Cetinje Monastery










More from Petar II Petrović-Njegoš...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Njegos



@SokoX

Hvala


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Valovito* Lake (Nationalpark *Durmitor*)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Velika Plaža*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic at night of Serbian-Orthodox church Savina, really impressive the Serbian Monastery Ostrog and absolutely gorgeous Kotor. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Nice pic at night of Serbian-Orthodox church Savina, really impressive the Serbian Monastery Ostrog and absolutely gorgeous Kotor. Regards.*


Thank you my friend, once again you are welcome. I see you like Kotor here more from Kotor... :cheers:

*Bay* & *Old town* (*UNESCO WH*)










Bonus:









Ivan Stojanovic


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Catholic church *St.Trifun*, *Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Panorama old town of *Kotor*

Look at Orthodox St.Nikola church


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Catholic church, *Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Bijela*

7km way from Kotor


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Old clocktower, *Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Kotor* fortess


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Orthodox *St.Luka* church, *Kotor*










Bonus:

Orthodox *St.Nikola* church one more time


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Entrance old town, *Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Kotor*











Bravo Ivane majstore :cheers2:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Today's Skyscraperforum banner :cheers:











Thank you!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Serbian-Orthodox church next to *Skadar Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Our Lady of the Rocks* | *Gospa od Škrpjela*

Our Lady of the Rocks (Serbian: Gospa od Škrpjela) is one of the two islets of the coast *Perast* in the Bay of Kotor.










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Piva* river


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*snimka.bg*

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*

*Mogren Beach*










by *Bokeh & Travel*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*










by *Bokeh & Travel*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by *Besim_Hakramaj*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by *Besim_Hakramaj*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by *Pedja Rakonjac*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by *DULEfoto*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Perast*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Perast*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Perast*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cetinje*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cetinje*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cetinje*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cetinje*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cetinje*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Rijeka Crnojevića by night


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Perast by night


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice night photo of Perast.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

I like this photo


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Igalo*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









by mszarek


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Vranjina*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stari Bar*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stari Bar*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stari Bar*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

ivan_ri said:


> ^^Crna gora nije mala Srbija i Crnogorci nisu Srbi katolici... ovakva spika me podsjeca na devedesete i destruktivnu politiku vase drzave...
> 
> Crna Gora je samostalna drzava u kojoj Srbi cine 32% stanovnistva. daljnja rasprava o tome je bespredmetna..


pa čini se da topic i nisu pokrenuli ljudi iz crne gore zato je toliko falsifikata, počev od uvodnog posta i mape. no nije bitno, idemo dalje


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stari Bar*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*










by *Just a Wallflower*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by *DULEfoto*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for crediting kay:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Deki---KG said:


> *Njegoš Mausoleum (Serbian King of Montenegro)*


wrong

LINK


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*

*Delta City*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Damjan said:


> BAR / БАР
> 
> *Another pretty sandy beach / Још једна лепа пешчана плажа*


Wrong! *Sutomore*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Damjan said:


> BAR / БАР
> 
> *A beautiful beach with preserved nature and clean water *


*Dobre Vode*!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat*










by *MaleWitch*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*

Stari Bar










by *Untravelled Paths*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*

Stari Bar










by *Untravelled Paths*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*

Stari Bar










by *Untravelled Paths*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*










by *raymond_zoller*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*









By me


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Skadar* Lake


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Bukumirsko* Lake


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*









By comicbase

http://www.flickr.com/photos/comicbase/4867062656/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*









By comicbase

http://www.flickr.com/photos/comicbase/4867059242/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By sheevey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey/2971451837/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*









By sheevey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey/2974827782/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By sheevey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey/2973983981/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Dukljanka said:


> By me


Beautiful ^^ Thank you Dukljanka for all your posts and photos 
:cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat / Donja Lastva*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> Beautiful ^^ Thank you Dukljanka for all your posts and photos
> :cheers:


thank you! kay:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*
*by *whl.travel


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Black Lake / N.P. Durmitor*
*by *peter++


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Buljarica*
*by *peter++


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Serbian *Monastery Cetnije*

Built in 15th century.










:cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mogren beach, Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mogren beach, Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mogren beach, Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*

Mogren Beach









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mogren beach, Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mogren beach, Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*

A view from hotel Avala









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









by *Bus Man Mike*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









by *The Travelbunny*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









by *sofreeme*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Avala Resort & Villas*









by *pgforrest*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*










by jl_sassafras


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva / Hotel Astoria*










by astridmalakan9149


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lučice beach, Petrovac*









By julie&ivan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/julieivan/2488657799/


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tara Canyon*
*by * premekzak


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*
*by *together8 ~~ IN & OUT~


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*
*by * nesoni2


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
*by *Graham Spicer


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*
*by *Graham Spicer


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan*
*by *Graham Spicer


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

^^
Thanks...
________________________________
*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor Bay*
*by *Sunshine Soon


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*
*by *whl.travel


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Perast*
*by *whl.travel


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## signelect (Oct 27, 2010)

beautiful place. seems like its very peaceful to life there.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

^^
Yes, Kotor is a beautiful and peaceful town.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Berane*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

Serbian Monastery *Djurdjevi Stupovi* 

Built in 13th century in Berane


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

lepa zemlja


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Serbian Monastery Djurdjevi Stupovi looks like very old and interesting. Regards.*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Yes it is one of greatest monasterys in serb land of Montenegro.


Montenegro isn't a Serb land. Clear?


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bigovo*









By me


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ivan Stojanovic*

*Duklja* near capital Podgorica

Duklja or Diokletija (Serbian: Дукља or Диоклетија); Latin: Doclea or Diocleia; Greek: Διοκλεία, Diokleiaa[›]) was a medieval state with hereditary lands roughly encompassing the territories of present-day southeastern Montenegro, from Kotor on the west to the river Bojana on the east and to the sources of Zeta and Morača rivers on the north. Duklja was at first a vassal of the Eastern Roman Empire until it became a Županate of Serbia (Rascia) in the 9th century, under the House of Vlastimirović. It emerged as the most powerful principality and briefly became the seat of the Serbian state in the 11th century, ruled by the House of Vojislavljević (cadet branch of the Vlastimirović). In 1148, however, Duklja was reinstated as a Županate of Rascia and remained so until the fall of the Serbian Emperor, tsar Stefan Uroš IV Dušan, when it became independent in 1360 as the Principality of Zeta, under the House of Balšić which took advantage of the fall of the Serbian Empire.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of Bigovo and Duklja is extremely good. Regards.*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Beach Žanjice*
*by * dinke


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*
*by *Andrew Pescod


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*
*by **-efflorescence-*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Biogradsko lake*
*by *darko sarcevic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mountain Bjelasica*
*by *darko sarcevic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*
*by * niall_macrae


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
*by *Катя


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*
*by *ktelontour


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*
*by *sunniako


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*
*by *Rocker_44
_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tony Tv said:


> *Gospa od Škrpjela / Our Lady of the Rocks*
> *by *dreymandi




love this pic.....:cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*
*by * Piotr Kowalski


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*
*by *Piotr Kowalski


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tara Canyon -**The largest canyon in Europe*
*by *Piotr Kowalski


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tara River*
*by *Piotr Kowalski


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*
*by *Piotr Kowalski


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva - Slovenska plaža / Slavic Beach*
*by *Piotr Kowalski


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*
*by *patrick-walker


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*
*by *yogixxxx


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*
*by *Cybernyber


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*
*by *aaahpunkt


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*
*by *aaahpunkt


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*
*by *Nicolae S


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*In the vicinity of Žabljak...*
*by *David Fangaia


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*
*by *Stassia


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bukumirsko lake*
*by *NTO of Montenegro


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mountain Sinjajevina*
*by *NTO of Montenegro


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Risan*
*by *lassi.kurkijarvi


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bečići*
*by *clownonthecob


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*
*by *Jocelyn 777 Sabiha


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*
*by *Jocelyn 777 Sabiha


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
*by *AMWRanes


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*
*by *Michel27


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pljevlja*
*by *bill kralovec


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Šavnik*
*by *peter++


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat bay*
*by *gatalinkica


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Durmitor*
*by *NTO of Montenegro


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan*
*by *Alisa Volkova


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Vrmac hill*
*by *Alisa Volkova


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*
*by *Alisa Volkova


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*
*by *davduf


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by *Fearless Fred*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Rijeka Crnojevića / Skadar Lake*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mamula*
*by *wanus


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat bay*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat bay*
*by *[email protected]


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mountain Lovćen*
*by *Stuart Pinfold


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
_*by* _*Bojan9*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*
*by *Nikolic Branko


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*
*by *Vlado Moškov


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*
*by * lcp


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Berane*
*by * Ribo-R


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Tony Tv said:


> *Cetinje *
> *by *Blaz Purnat


Biljarda  Nice


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by Pedja Rakonjac


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mountain Prokletije*
*by * Ribo-R


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mountain Komovi*
*by  Ribo-R *


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ada Bojana*
*by *Ribo-R


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Berane - Cherry tree in autumn...*
*by *Ribo-R


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lake Biograd*
*by *Ribo-R


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Plav lake*
*by *Ribo-R


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
*by **Montenegro.com*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Igalo / Herceg Novi*
*by Montenegro.com*
*







*


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

The photo shots that show people's clothes hanging should have been avoided. Otherwise, Montenegro looks like a picturesque place. Thanks for sharing your images.


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

Jack Daniel said:


> lepa zemlja


I am sorry but I still think the Transamerica pyramid in San Francisco RUINS the otherwise charming and delightful skyline of this grand city. The 1970s were a time of making the tackiest architectural mistakes in many American cities. It was also a time of "urban renewal" in which many beautiful and historical buildings were wrecklessly torn down and destroyed for all time, all for the sake of many more contemporary nightmares, all across America. One can never compare the landmark of the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco to that pyrimidical NIGHTMARE they call the Transamerica Building. :bash:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*
*by *inextinguishable


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*
*by * ivana89


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mountain Komovi*
*by * @na travizi


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kolašin*
*by * georgxp


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pljevlja*
*by *mamer


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*
*by *zeljkomalovic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*
*by *Aleksey Kotikov


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Church...*
*by * Bacski


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat bay*


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

I like Montenegro From Japan.
Very Beautiful!


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, and visit Montenegro as soon is possible. Welcome!


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Prčanj*
*by *bencobeng


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Risan*
*by *bencobeng


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Risan*
*by *bencobeng


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Stoliv*
*by *Mariann Rigó Tim


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
*by *FinsUp0531


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
*by *Pirun


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*
*by *Pirun


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*

Rijeka Crnojevića









by bikerchisp


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bjelasica*









By Ilija Perić


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat*









By me


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ Nice place!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*

Askario, thanks. 

*Porto Montenegro*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Njegos said:


> Island "Hr Derran"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hr Derran?

*Krš od Đerana*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









By ryandaddi


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









By whl.travel


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*

Njivice









By mikovat


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat*









By Koni Kaori


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat*









By Koni Kaori


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*North*









By Koni Kaori


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tivat*










by *Koni Kaori*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









Taken by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









Taken by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj - Long beach*

Naselje Velika Plaža









Taken by me


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sveti Nikola, Serbian Orthodox Church - Kotor​*









source: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/67QvqCwX6qXVvinOkCbUmw​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bečići*

Hotel *The Queen of Montenegro*

*Beach*











*by *Vlad*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

costa said:


> Strange picture for this thread, but same time nice because have a shop called costa coffee on background :laugh:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj*










Taken by me


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

gorgeous country  :cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

geofkg said:


> Near Budva


Mogren beach, Budva.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

MountMan said:


> by IvanZD, crometeo.net


OMG


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> gorgeous country  :cheers:


 Thanks.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*

*Perast*










by *MLazarevski*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*

*Perast*










by *Leon_Biss*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kotor*









by ninok, pticica


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*









Taken by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj / Long beach*









​By Fedja Skljarenko​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Plavnica / Skadar Lake*










by *ladamaja'sartcorner*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crno jezero (Black Lake), Durmitor*









by ninok, pticica


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*










by *Eva Mijalkovic*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









Taken by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*

*Faculty of Economics*









Taken by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*


















Taken by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boka Kotorska*









by luckyman, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Miločer / Budva*









By hodakue


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rožaje*









By Alien & Frends


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

wonderful photos as usual! :cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*











By zbynda


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By BojanOrovic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Black Lake*









By DaliborDelibasic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Buljarica beach*









By © Dragan Cekic ™


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









By ljube.le


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rijeka Crnojevića*









By viziimi


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

nice ^^


----------



## Benbe (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

Railways in Montenegro


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*

Hi!


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bukumirsko lake*









By Guberinic Marko


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*









By Vladymyr Bysov


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By andreisss


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Nikšić*









By Nikola Colovic, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Žabljak*









By unca


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









By DaliborDelibasic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Perast*









By Ines Lukic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









By angela77


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Petrovac*









By Vladimir Nikolic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By bili_b


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*









By haft.aron


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Na Vranovom brdu*









by viper, pticica


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

wow  thank you, MountMan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kotor*



Dukljanka said:


> wow  thank you, MountMan


Thank you, Dukljanka, for good admission to the thread.
Many of our photographers-hobbyists and all other profiles were drawn to the Montenegrin motives. Almost every day I find such examples. So I decided to occasionally participate in your thread.
:cheers:









by Gere, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kotorske zidine - Walls of Kotor*









by Gere, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Tres jolies photos! Bravo, Mountman, Duljanka et TonyTV.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj / Long beach*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice sunset pic.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*










flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Skadarsko Lake*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Biogradsko Lake*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Durmitor Mountain*










​flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lake Plav*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Perast*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Komovi Mountain*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bojana River*









flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Tony


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*

Thanks Ivo.









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Blue Cave*









flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*









by me


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Tony, bravo covjece, odlicne fotke imas.


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

I od mene malo:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Zabojsko jezero


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Pozdrav

Stevan Milacic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Dingospo said:


> Tony, bravo covjece, odlicne fotke imas.


Nisu moje, samo ih kačim.


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

Dingospo, tvoje slike su jako odlicne  Pozdrav

Bio sam u Crnoj Gori u 2008 g. i jako mi se sviđao.


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Perun said:


> Dingospo, tvoje slike su jako odlicne  Pozdrav
> 
> Bio sam u Crnoj Gori u 2008 g. i jako mi se sviđao.


Hvala!


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Pozdrav,

Stevan Milacic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Perun said:


> Dingospo, tvoje slike su jako odlicne  Pozdrav


His photos are beautiful! :cheers:

Dingospo... :master:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Pozdrav,

Stevan Milacic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Zminje / Snake Lake*









by* TricotTreat*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*










by* Sunshine Soon*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*









by *yakupov*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









by *nesoni2*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*









by* Rapsak*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Fortress Mamula on Lastavica Island*

_image hosted on *flickr*_









by *Morela*, Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a spectacular country!


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cijevna River*

Gracias 








by *MaxNikitin*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Durmitor Mountain*









by *MaxNikitin*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Buljarica Beach*









by* MaxNikitin*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*









by* MaxNikitin*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tara River*









by* MaxNikitin*, Flickr


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*

Dingospo... :cheers:









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Long Beach / Ulcinj*









by* alberto_d*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by* kalimanj76*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









by *partg*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Bravo Tony


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*











by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*









by *sandra.d.*, Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Komovi Mountain*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








cerna_hora__20090611_106 by houmr, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rumija Mountain*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Румия by Вуксан Пейович, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Skadarsko Jezero by iconauta, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Black Lake*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Crno Jezero by stastie, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kolašin*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Wooden house, Kolašin by /cath/, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kolašin*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Exterior of national restaurant Savardak in Kolašin by /cath/, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lake Biograd*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Biogradsko jezero by Rob Hogeslag, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Risan Bay*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Boka Kotorska Bay view from Risan ( Montenegro ) by Krzysztof Ziętarski, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Risan*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Risan, Banja, Lipci by yakupov, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Risan*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Streets of Risan by lassi.kurkijarvi, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Budva by vanilllaph, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Budva by Alaz-, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Gusinje*









by *ARMIN 7*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









by *[email protected]*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









by *BojanOrovic*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by *@heiri*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









by *ewkvienna*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Tony pozdrav :cheers:

*Kotor*
















*Bokokotorski zaliv*









*Perast*









Stevan Milacic


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Plantaže 13.jul - Podgorica*

Pozdrav :cheers:








by *Boris Gajic*, Panoramio

*- CRNOGORSKI VRANAC :cheers:
*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Žabljak*









by *Sergio81*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Žabljak*









by *pepeljuga1*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*









by *alkesta*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*









by *© argon4811*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cetinje*









by *Mikica*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*









by *dobar pogled*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








The moat surrounding the old town in Kotor, Montenegro by Ketil Martinsen, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Ballooning in Tivat - Kotor & Boka Bay, Montenegro by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Tivat - Orange tree by kirilart1, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Tivat Airport by innsbruckaviation, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








budva by sheevey, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Budva by sheevey, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Budva by sheevey, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sinjajevina Mountain*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_0221 by umbro_, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sinjajevina Mountain*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_0293 by umbro_, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sinjajevina Mountain*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_0313 by umbro_, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bukumirsko Lake*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Bukumirsko jezero by bimmerPG, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bukumirsko Lake*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








bukumir lake in the morning by eye.rees, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Buljarica Beach*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Buljarica, Montenegro by OmegaRus Holdings, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ada Bojana*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Ada Bojana by Batica79, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kolašin*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Kolašin main street by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pržno Cove - Blue Horizons Beach, Tivat*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Pržno - Plavi horizont by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Stoliv / Kotor*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Stoliv, Montenegro by snezakgyu, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Perast*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








P8173549 by InorogNL, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Komovi Mountain*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








View of Vasojevicki Kom (2460m), Komovi mountain range by Exodus Travels - Reset your compass, on Flickr


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Bravo, TonyTV! Svaka čast na neizmjernom trudu!


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Slansko Lake - Nikšić*

Hvala. 









by *Andres Piir*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Vrmac - the hill, between Tivat and Kotor Bay*









by *Павел Мунтян*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*









by *apuslapus*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rožaje*









by *Alien & Frends*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









by *apuslapus*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Muo / Kotor*









by *Šovran Nikša*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Montenegro-Kotor-day-8- 080 [HDTV (1080)] by jori.makinen, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Kotor by Guillaume Daudin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








KOTOR - Palata Beskuca by Michel27, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Kotor 19 by Adam Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









by *mk_psc*, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Budva by alifaan, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Biogradska Gora National Park*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Biogradska Gora by anna_binna, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Biogradska Gora National Park*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Biogradska Gora, Montenegro by seadogs260, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Stoliv, Kotor*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Stoliv by Michael Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Morača River*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Morača River at Podgorica, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Piva River*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Piva river after dam release by Blue-Green-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Lake Skadar near Virpazar by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Virpazar*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








View of Virpazar and Mt Sutorman by Virpazaz, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Morinj, Boka Kotorska*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Ćatovića Mlini by london_emigre, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








CG, Tivatski zaliv by Istelle, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Panoramic View of Budva by NURETTIN MERT AYDIN, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Verona House - Račica by Sunshine Soon, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Durmitor National Park*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Durmitor Pass by ssogut, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Your country is so beautiful, I hope I will visit someday.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*

Thank you* cinxxx*. I hope you'll visit Montenegro as soon is possible. Yesterday I saw in Tivat, two cars from beautiful Romania. :cheers:

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Herceg Novi alley by Mark Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bigovo*


Bigovo-Bocche di Cattaro by foto Davide Gregorin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Risan*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Risanski zaljev by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Morača River*


Morača River at Podgorica, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Šavnik*


Šavnik, Montenegro by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lovćen National Park, Ivanova Korita*


2009-07-01-382 by captain.tarmac, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rose, Herceg Novi*


Rose - Herceg Novi by Sunshine Soon, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lepetane, Tivat*


Trajekt Kamenari-Lepetane by modly, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*


Boka Kotorska, south shore near Stoliv by rh1192, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


Škurda River and mountains, Kotor, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*


Bridge with colorful illumination and moon, Podgorica by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*


Crna Gora by Mekibácsi, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


montenegro by kelly-grainger, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*


Montenegro 2009 by jori.makinen, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


Montenegro-14-7-2009 by jori.makinen, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


Montenegro 2009 by jori.makinen, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Skadar lake


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterfall on river Cijevna


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cakor


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Murici


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Skadar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Karuc


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Montenegro coast


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Njegos said:


> Beautiful pictures of the *Serbian* sea of Njegoš's, jewel Montenegro! Bravo Srdjane majstore!! :cheers: Please more.......


hno:

@ Srđan
super! :cheers:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Srdjane ko ti je dozvolio da moje fotografije kacis? Jesi li pitao mozda? 

Stevan Milačić

btw vidim da si i Anitine fotografije kacio.... nije smak svijeta ali nije ni ok.... vjerujem da niko to ne voli...

Pozdrav


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Dingospo said:


> Srdjane ko ti je dozvolio da moje fotografije kacis? Jesi li pitao mozda?
> 
> Stevan Milačić
> 
> ...


Nisam Stevane!Nadam se da ti ne smetaju sto su ovde.Prelepe su.Mojih slicica ima svuda po netu,na pitaj Boga koliko foruma i nikad se nisam osetio ugrozenim zbog toga.

Vase slicice necu vise da kacim.

Pozdrav


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Nisam Stevane!Nadam se da ti ne smetaju sto su ovde.Prelepe su.Mojih slicica ima svuda po netu,na pitaj Boga koliko foruma i nikad se nisam osetio ugrozenim zbog toga.
> 
> Vase slicice necu vise da kacim.
> 
> Pozdrav


Smeta mi kada se kace bez mog znanja...


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Njegos said:


> Dobro samo reklamirao našu zemlju opusti se.


Reklamirajte je sa svojim fotkama, sa mojim jedino uz moj blagoslov  i nema grke.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Moderators know for provocations on this topic. If you continue with provocations... oke::down:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska, Sveti Đorđe and Gospa od Škrpjela Islands*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska, Sveti Đorđe / Saint George Island*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska, view of Perast*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by alexkolm, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*









by Sergio81, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Valley of the Morača River*









by abertan, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









by Milosh Jankovic, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice photos Tony, thanks


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Tony Tv said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bjelasica Mountain*



Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> Nice photos Tony, thanks


Thank you *Vasthrash*.


Dukljanka said:


> Perfect!


Thanks 









by З. Пејовић, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Nikšić*









by de8j8a, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









by arturokuro, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*









by Dubravka., Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bukumirsko Lake*









by Guberinic Marko, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Berane*









by zorzec, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj, Long Beach*









by apuslapus, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Žanjice Beach, Luštica Peninsula - Herceg Novi*









by Milan HN, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lovćen Mountain, National Park*









by Сергей60, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rijeka Crnojevića*









by *goran, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lovćen Mountain*









by Tatjana01, Panoramio


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode*

*Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*










By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice resorts with magnificent view....


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Buljarica Beach*









by prejer, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by rapaya, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Petrovac*









by lcp, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









by mirbat, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor Bay*









by Bálint Anett, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by Darja Brus, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lovćen Mountain*









by Darja Brus, Panoramio


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*



Linguine said:


> nice resorts with magnificent view....


Yes, it is.  I like it very much.









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dobre Vode / Hotel Resort Ruza Vjetrova*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful resort! :cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Tony Tv said:


> Beautiful resort! :cheers:


and brand new.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cijevna River*


p a n o r a m a by shljivo, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Long Beach, Ulcinj*


moskva beach @ velika plaža by Lelique, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Vrmac - Hill between Tivat and Kotor*


IMG_8424 by Patarakin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Vrmac - Hill between Tivat and Kotor*


IMG_8480 by Patarakin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Vrmac - Hill between Tivat and Kotor*


IMG_8476 by Patarakin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Vrmac - Hill between Tivat and Kotor*


IMG_8482 by Patarakin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay from Vrmac Hill*


IMG_8498 by Patarakin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by mihael - cdm forum


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj, Old Town*


Ulcinj - Ciudad Vieja by HistoriasDelEste, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj, Old Town*


Ulcinj - Ciudad Vieja by HistoriasDelEste, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj, Long Beach*


Ulcinj Long Beach 2 by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*


Ulcinj,Montenegro by Montenegro Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rafting on Tara River*


Rafting,Tara,Montenegro by Montenegro Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*


Sailing,Boka Bay,Montenegro by Montenegro Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*National Park Biogradska Gora, Biogradsko Lake*


National Park Biogradsko Lake,Montenegro by Montenegro Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lukavica Mountain*


Lukavica,Montenegro by Montenegro Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tony Tv said:


> National Park Biogradsko Lake,Montenegro by Montenegro Travel, on Flickr



lovely park full of vibrant colors of nature....:cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*









by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice :cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Evo od mene nesto fresko, od prekjuce...

2400m nadmorske visine, Prutas, Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

^^
Prelijepo! :cheers:
Samo što Hajdi od nekud ne iskoči...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Dingospo said:


> Evo od mene nesto fresko, od prekjuce...
> 
> 2400m nadmorske visine, Prutas, Crna Gora



Amazing landscape....:cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tony Tv said:


> by me



Love this shot.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Jos jedna moja fotka sa penjanja na Prutas 2393m.


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

I jos jedna:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*



Linguine said:


> Love this shot.....thanks.:cheers:


You're welcome, thank you Linguine. 









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*

@ Dingospo :applause:









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









*Vijesti*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Čanj*









By me


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Murici:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

i would like to visit this small country..


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor Bay*



Boka Kotorska from the Lovćen road by rh1192, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


Small beach near Župa by Sunshine Soon, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


Detail from Herceg Novi, Belavista - Kotor & Boka Bay, Montenegro by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


Kotor Market - Kotor & Boka Bay, Montenegro by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Petrovac*


Panorama Petrovca by shljivo, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bar, Old Town*


Stari Bar, Montenegro by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*


Tivat. Port by ANN A NAS, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*


mmmmm  old in new ... by ANN A NAS, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor Bay*


montenegro 581 by ANN A NAS, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*


Serenity Bridge, Podgorica by Slobodan Dumnic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Morinj*


Stari Mlini (Donji Morinj) by Punkerton, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*View of Gornji Morinj*


Pogled na Gornji Morinj by Punkerton, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Near Sutomore*











By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

^^
:lol:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bečići*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Near Sutomore*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sutomore*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Crmnica (today)*










by *rod7833*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


Montenegro Kotor by Natalya Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


Montenegro Kotor by Natalya Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


Montenegro Kotor by Natalya Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


Montenegro Kotor by Natalya Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Kotor*


Montenegro Kotor by Natalya Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*


Budva by Szatmáry Bálint, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*


Budva by Szatmáry Bálint, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....Montenegro is so beautiful, thanks for sharing your pics.:cheers2:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

I jos jedna by me...










Ovaj dio vrvi od stranih turista. Ljudi jednostavno vole planine Crne Gore.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

i finally visited Montenegro
Kotor

655 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat, Tivat Bay*









*trekearth.com*


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by carry 1, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Nikšić*









by AleksandarMarković, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*









by AleksandarMarković, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sutomore*









by AleksandarMarković, Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Petrovac*


Petrovac, Crna Gora by Vocko, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pljevlja*


Pljevlja by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pljevlja*


Pljevlja by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ulcinj*


 A view of Ulcinj from the Adriatic sea by Ulcinj Today - for South Coast Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Podgorica*


Podgorica, Montenegro by Lab604, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Virpazar*


Old bridge in Virpazar by bimmerPG, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Virpazar*


Virpazar, Montenegro (Crna Gora) by Marc®, on Flickr


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Tony Tv said:


> prcanj by bencobeng, on Flickr





Tony Tv said:


> prcanj by bencobeng, on Flickr


^^
:cheers: looks like somewhere in Vigan, Ilocos and Intramuros, Manila in the Philippines.. :applause: :cheers:

take a look 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431750
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1311539









Intamuros









Vigan


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by igor.frigo , Panoramio


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









by _piano_, Panoramio


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

I must visit someday!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Dingospo said:


>



Beautiful!...


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pivsko Lake*


Pivsko Jezero 2 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro Mountains 6 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro Mountains 5 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegran Coast 1 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bay of Kotor by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Skadar Lake 2 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Skadar Lake 5 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kotor 2 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


Herceg Novi 1 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


Herceg Novi 2 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


Herceg Novi 3 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*


Herceg Novi 4 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Tony Tv said:


> Pivsko Jezero 2 by kboekhoff, on Flickr


The water must taste great ^^


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Vuk Karadzic said:


> Oj svjetla majska zoro! :cheers: Really nice pics in this thread! Next year I'll do a tour through the medieval Old Serbia (Hercegowina -> Montenegro -> Raska-Oblast in sw Serbia and I will shoot many photos.
> 
> I love Montenegro the land of my ancestors :banana:


Bad camouflage as usual. What is wrong with you...?? hno:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Rijeka Crnojevica River south toward Skadar Lake by anaguma, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Crno језеро, Durmitor, Crna Gora / Black Lake, Durmitor, Montenegro by Ljubisa Milovanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budva, Crna Gora by neological, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Budva*


Must visit at night! by neological, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kotor Panorama by neological, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Podgorica by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro, Danilovgrad by scs173, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Tara River by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Rocks by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Canoe by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Stairs in the Citadel by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

View of Budva from the Citadel by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Becici. Splendid Hotel. by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sky of Budva by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

St. Stefan Island by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Lighthouse on St. Nicolas Island by stalkERR, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Freedom of the Seas in Boka by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kalimanj - Tivat by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Buća letnjikovac - Tivat by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Fešta od ribe i vina - Tivat by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Mulo oko - Bjelila, Tivat by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Mulo oko - Bjelila, Tivat by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Mulo oko - Bjelila, Tivat by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Mulo oko - Bjelila, Tivat by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Otok Gospe od Milosti by Goran Aničić, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Road by Damir Krpuljevic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Perast by tomh260, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budva by Lulzim Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sveti Stefan at night by Lulzim Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Blue Cave*


DSC_4159 by bojane, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Niksic Fortress by Pete Stonelake, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bridge at Djurdjevica Tara by Pete Stonelake, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Lake Susica by Pete Stonelake, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Lake Susica panorama by Pete Stonelake, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Piva Tunnels by Pete Stonelake, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sv.Stasije from above by Pete Stonelake, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Tivat, Montenegro. by krisuprocc, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Tivat, Montenegro/Crna Gora by krisuprocc, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budva, Montenegro/Crna Gora by krisuprocc, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

20051023 130 Savnik - Gorges by Eilam Gil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

20051020 093 Lovcen - Fall by Eilam Gil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

20051023 126 Lake by Eilam Gil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

20051021 101 Sv Stefan by Eilam Gil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

20051020 065 Njegusi by Eilam Gil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

20051020 058 Njegusi Caffe by Eilam Gil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

20051019 033 Perast from Boat by Eilam Gil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=tivat&psc=G&filter=1&imgsz=medium&isvideo=false&camera=Nikon#5319622899727338210


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tivat*









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=tivat&psc=G&filter=1&imgsz=medium&isvideo=false&camera=Nikon#5523847915104927826


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*Rose, Herceg Novi - Luštica Peninsula*









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=lu%C5%A1tica&psc=G&filter=1&imgsz=medium&isvideo=false&camera=Nikon#5500114075247073650


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*BAR*









 

Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*BAR*









 

Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*BAR*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*BAR*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SUTOMORE, Bar*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SUTOMORE, Bar*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SUTOMORE, Bar*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SUTOMORE, Bar*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SVETI STEFAN, Budva*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SVETI STEFAN, Budva*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SVETI STEFAN, Budva*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SVETI STEFAN, Budva*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*HERCEG NOVI*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*HERCEG NOVI*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*HERCEG NOVI*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*HERCEG NOVI*











Predrag Bubalo, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*LUKAVICA Mountain*









 

Toutfle, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*VIRPAZAR*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SKADAR Lake*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SKADAR Lake*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SKADAR Lake*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SKADAR Lake*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SKADAR Lake*









 

IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SKADAR Lake*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SKADAR Lake*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*IVANOVA KORITA, NP Lovćen*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*IVANOVA KORITA, NP Lovćen*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*VERUŠA*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*VERUŠA*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*VERUŠA*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*VERUŠA*











IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Tony Tv said:


> IlanEitanNitzanOded, Picasa


Dje je ovo? Ne mogu da povezem dje bi moglo bit?


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

^^
To je crkva Sv. Đorđa u mjestu Gavrilovac.


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*KOLAŠIN*











FoMoS Montenegro, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*KOLAŠIN*











FoMoS Montenegro, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*ZMINJE Jezero / SNAKE Lake*











FoMoS Montenegro, Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sunny Bay View by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

The Marina by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

The Village by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Let's Reflect by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Shadows, Mist and Dappled Light by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*TIVAT*


Tivat, Montenegro by onebloceast, on Flickr


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Tony Tv said:


> Shadows, Mist and Dappled Light by Atilla2008, on Flickr


Stunning view kay:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*TIVAT Bay*


Tivat, Montenegro by onebloceast, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*BOKA KOTORSKA*


Montenegrin Coastline by Jimbo Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bečići - Rafailovići, Budva, Montenegro by Chaos_Inside, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bečići - Rafailovići, Budva, Montenegro by Chaos_Inside, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Perast by boris bajcetic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*PERAST*


Montenegro by Barb at Sheridan Square, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*ADA BOJANA, Ulcinj*


Sunset love by boris bajcetic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Čuvar plaže / Bay watcher by boris bajcetic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

... by boris bajcetic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

budva by svetlovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

budva by svetlovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

budva by svetlovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

budva by svetlovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

budva by svetlovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*NIKŠIĆ*


Niksic by Tijana Todorovic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*RUMIJA Mountain, Bar*



CrazySerb said:


> Stunning view kay:


:cheers:


rumija from bolnica bar by beqirhoxha0, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0211 by Olga Roždestvenskaja, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*BAR, Old Town*


IMG_0098 by Olga Roždestvenskaja, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*ŽANJICE, Luštica Peninsula, Herceg Novi*


Zanjic-Boka Kotorska by foto Davide Gregorin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*LUŠTICA Peninsula*


Lustica Zaljev Traste-Bocche di Cattaro by foto Davide Gregorin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Mirišta in May by Sunshine Soon, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin by Helena Jinx, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin by Helena Jinx, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin by Helena Jinx, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin by Helena Jinx, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin Winter by cover2, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budva Starigrad Panorama by cover2, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budva Sunset by cover2, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

montenegrin landscape by psdlights, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin mountains by Adrian_hfac, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro Coast by Uncle Buddha, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Skadar Lake, Montenegro by Uncle Buddha, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

duklja by ms zuuz, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

trekearth.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

trekearth.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*ŽABLJAK*









trekearth.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*DURMITOR*









trekearth.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

trekearth.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*VIRPAZAR*









trekearth.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

trekearth.com


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

trekearth.com


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Today's banner









http://i52.tinypic.com/15q58js.jpg​


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*LUKAVICA Mountain*

^^ :cheers:








Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*KOMARNICA Canyon*









Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*PRUTAŠ, Durmitor Mountain*









Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*PIVA*









Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*PIVA Lake*









Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SUŠICA*









Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SUŠICA River*









Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

*SUŠICA Lake*









Foto Crna Gora


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro by eye.rees, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Nature's magic by oranges and lemons, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Skadar Lake by oranges and lemons, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Adriatic Sea, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Adriatic Sea, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Adriatic Sea, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Stari grad (Old town), Budva, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Stari grad (Old town), Budva, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Summer clouds over the coast (Montenegro) by clownonthecob, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sveti Stefan (Montenegro) by clownonthecob, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Lonely road in the mountains (Montenegro) by clownonthecob, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Tourist boat on the Skadar Lake (Montenegro) by clownonthecob, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Skadar Lake (Montenegro) by clownonthecob, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Очњак прекривен облацима~~~Očnjak peak covered by the clouds by vladan_scekic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Копље~~~Koplje (The Spear) by vladan_scekic, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro - River Tara by The Hitman!, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Herceg Novi, Bay of Kotor, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Our Lady of the Rocks island. Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bay of Kotor, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bay of Kotor, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Grbalj Donji by Rade v. J., on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

VRSUTA  by Rade v. J., on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

CRKVICE by Rade v. J., on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Morinj by yakupov, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Morinj by yakupov, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Morinj by yakupov, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Valley on the way north. Between Podgorica and Kolasin by iharsten, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro מונטנגרו by saba70, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro מונטנגרו by saba70, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro מונטנגרו by saba70, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro מונטנגרו by saba70, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro מונטנגרו by saba70, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro מונטנגרו by saba70, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro מונטנגרו by saba70, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Landschaft bei Bijelo Polje. by Der Weg ist das Ziel, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro_022 by Jonasweb, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Senka by Igor Bg, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Paysage des Bouches de Kotor by Guillaume Daudin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Herceg Novi by Guillaume Daudin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Herceg Novi by Guillaume Daudin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kraljičina Plaža by makia2007, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kraljeva Plaža by makia2007, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kraljičina Plaža by makia2007, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Miločer by makia2007, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Pržno by makia2007, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budvanska Rivijera by makia2007, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Velika Plaza Ulcinj by iDo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Ulcinj Long Beach 2 by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Ulcinj by yakupov, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Ulcinj by jns001, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Boka by Sunshine Soon, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_8400 by Patarakin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Adriatic Sea by dearAN .G, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Night Shot of Kotor by hirsti99, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kotor long exposure by Biały, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro by Philippe sergent, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budva, old town by Tru[e?], on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Night Budva by dostrog, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro by J. P. H., on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Untitled by nvbr11, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tony Tv said:


> Night Shot of Kotor by hirsti99, on Flickr



Wow!....amazing shot.:cheers1:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Lake Skadar by Rob Hogeslag, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Biogradsko jezero by Rob Hogeslag, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0919.JPG by pauljoyce, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0993.JPG by pauljoyce, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0994.JPG by pauljoyce, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0956.JPG by pauljoyce, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0968.JPG by pauljoyce, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0924 by pauljoyce, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

IMG_0936 by pauljoyce, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bar, Montenegro by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Golden Topolica and the golden sea. by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Near the beach by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Ten past two by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

In the town. by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Plaža by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Stadium in Bar by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Beach by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Old town by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

In the Old Town by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bird's-eye view by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

View of City Bar from far away by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Arrived by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Fish! by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

iVazovsky by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Red house by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Orange house by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Waves by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Vranac by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

A town at sunset. by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro at night by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bar by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Very Montenegrin view by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Vezirov most by psdlights, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

no2. by psdlights, on Flickr


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

View from the top of the Fortress of St John, Kotor, Montenegro by Graham Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Lion of St Mark, Kotor fortifications, Montenegro by Graham Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Monténégro by Philippe sergent, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Wybrzeże Czarnogóry / Montenegrin seaside by kamilzielinski, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

a restaurant on the beach by mmaajjaa7, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Budva Montenegro by RAFALS, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Boka Bay scene by cokanj, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

full moon by eye.rees, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

lake reflection by eye.rees, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Jurassic Parc, Montenegro by Martino - NL, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sky over Prokletije Mountains by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

dog and boy and mountin Prutas, Montenegro by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

nice resting place near Savnik, Montenegro by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Ropojana valley view by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I loved:cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Black Lake by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sky 2 by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

The pink field by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Virpazar bridge by Koni Kaori, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro by J. P. H., on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro by J. P. H., on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Diario de Viaje Dia 3 - Montenegro (3/21) by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Diario de Viaje Dia 3 - Montenegro (2/21) by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Diario de Viaje Dia 3 - Montenegro (14/21) by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

New building with round tower, Podgorica, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Podgorica architecture, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Architecture in Podgorica, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Landscape by Love Montenegro www.lovemontenegro.net, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Falls by Love Montenegro www.lovemontenegro.net, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeep by Love Montenegro www.lovemontenegro.net, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Rafting on tara by Love Montenegro www.lovemontenegro.net, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Centrum, Cetinje by Troels Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Biljarda by Troels Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Relief by Troels Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Det kongelige teater by Troels Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Fyrstbispegård by Troels Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Niksic by boris32, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Niksic by boris32, on Flickr


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a delightful country! Thank you for your work!


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro / Crna Gora. Herceg Novi by wo_ich, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro / Crna Gora. Igalo by wo_ich, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin cliffs by chenresig, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegrin sunset by DualCitizen, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Monténégro - vieux pont ferroviaire by laurent-b © (Laurent Boulay), on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing beauty....:cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro from Croatia by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro Budva by johovac, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro-0122 by nle2004, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro. Islands. by psvrusso, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro-44 by mike.leone, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro-42 by mike.leone, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro.May 2010 by papercutscankill, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro from the sea by aWorldTourer, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro - Bijela - Light - Sunset - Bay - Sea - Boat - Landscape - Texture by nico.houdoin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Kotor, Montenegro by retro traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Bar, Montenegro by raymond_zoller, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## :BANANA: (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice pictures, Tony!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Marvelous new pics from Montenegro....:cheers2:


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

Tony lipe slike


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks guys :cheers1:









Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

06 by dancujo79, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Старый Бар 9 by Vladimir aka unomas, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Like a postcard by psvrusso, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montenegro / Crna Gora. Kotor by wo_ich, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Built on the trees by murzzilkin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Montecolorato by konstriktion, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

pijoniri2 by zagyrow, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Biograd lake 1 by L. Z., on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

By Montenegrin Moderator, Bojan9


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

TREKEARTH


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

https://plus.google.com/photos/108607895652874494426/albums/5262219530842456577?banner=pwa#photos/108607895652874494426/albums/5262219530842456577/5262220333650972018


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Picasa


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Tony Tv said:


> TREKEARTH


I always choose *HERCEG NOVI*. The best place to spend summer in the sea coast. Love Herceg Novi, love :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Pajo10 said:


> Mamula island, Herceg Novi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, incredible pic from Montenegro....:cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Tony Tv said:


> 06 by dancujo79, on Flickr


Amazing.


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ 


Montenegro road tunnel by Natalya Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro by Natalya Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Church and hillside from walls of Stari Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Stari Bar, Montenegro, and mountains behind by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Walls of Stari Bar, Montenegro, and hills beyond by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Interior of orthodox church, Stari Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Clock tower and ruins, Stari Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Stone arches and ruined walls, Stari Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Millstones and architectural fragments, Stari Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Distant view of the Adriatic Sea south of Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Flat-topped mountain, view in southern Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Mountain view along highway, southern Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Glimpse of the coast, outskirts of Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Houses and mountains from highway, Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Trees and verdant roadside south of Bar, Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lonely highway to Bar, southern Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Mountain and lush trees, vista in southern Montenegro by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Ada Bojana - Monténégro by Michel27, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

BECICI - Depuis Hôtel Queen of Monténégro by Michel27, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

BECICI - Depuis Hôtel Queen of Monténégro by Michel27, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

BECICI - Hôtel Queen of Monténégro by Michel27, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor Bay Montenegro by Siniša Jagarinec, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Moram vam reci da vrlo cesto postavljate razno smece od fotografija. Bez uvrede ali za ogroman broj fotografija uopste ne razmisljate da li to valja, kakav je motiv ufotkan, kakva je kompozicija itd. Ne postavljaju se fotografije reda radi. Smanjite dozivljaj ili ako vam se vec postavljaju fotografije neka one budu kvalitetne i da u pravom smislu rijeci reprezentuju ljepote drzave Crne Gore.

Pozdrav!


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

The airport i Tivat, Montenegro, seen through the rainy clouds by Ketil Martinsen, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://tripwow.tripadvisor.com/slideshow-photo/boka-kotorska-herceg-novi-montenegro.html?sid=37905572&fid=upload_13106431289-tpfil02aw-20956*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.portmontenegro.com/Bay-of-Kotor/​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63001697*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35538481*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35536770*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35537169*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://mustakhimrehan.wordpress.com/page/4/​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.cetinje.me/eng/crnojevics_river.html​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.freewebs.com/krsto1/wallpapers.htm​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://mediterraneae.blogspot.com/2011/04/montenegro-ulcinj-skadar-lake-national.html​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://dulcineabooking.com/?page_id=16&lang=sr​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26993648​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62076686​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.visit-montenegro.com/sicg/downloads.htm​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.visit-montenegro.com/sicg/downloads.htm​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.travel-attractions-country.info/montenegro​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.cetinje.me/kultura/plavi_dvorac.html​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://yachting.my-home24.com/?attachment_id=863​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43185288​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*http://viewsofmontenegro.blogspot.com/2010/12/snow-at-montenegro-coast-line.html​*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.nfilipovic.com/photography/mountains-and-nature/008-crna-gora-2007#*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31488545*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43731705*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.bjelasica-komovi.me/rda/?p=808&lang=en*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.bjelasica-komovi.me/rda/?p=766&lang=en*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://walkingshoesandadigitalcamera-styria.blogspot.com/2010/09/mt-bjelasica_2657.html*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*visit-ulcinj.com*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.myfreewallpapers.net/vehicles/pages/montenegro.shtml*<<|


----------



## Bojan1710 (Dec 22, 2011)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Petrovac na Moru*
> 
> Petrovac (Serbian Cyrillic: Петровац) is located between the towns Budva and Bar. It has a 600m long sandy beach, and is a popular serbian tourist destination. It is seen as a somewhat "calmer" resort, as opposed to the vibrant surrounding towns of Budva and Sutomore.


cija je ovo slika i da li je smem postaviti u moju fb grupu?


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1194395*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39941299*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42527545*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.raftingtara-kal.com/english.html*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://perladimontenegro.com/crnogorski/atrakcije/*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.hotelmediteran.info/images/galerija18big.jpg*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.hotelmediteran.info/images/budva33.JPG*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.gazprom.com/press/news/2012/february/article129035/*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.cetinje-mojgrad.org/?p=6531*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://ekozona.wordpress.com/np-durmitor/*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://ekozona.wordpress.com/np-durmitor/*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor: view from Palata Bizanti by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25334310*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3095983*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21159882*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12979729*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43208480*<<|


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12378450*<<|​


----------



## PlatesMontenegro (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

^^
nice pic :cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/72071140*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26619894*<<|


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Mα®;91189210 said:


> |>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3095983*<<|


wow!


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17777956*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46314783*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43811392*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/72924659?tag=best*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>facebook.com<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38705458*<<|​


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

^^
This photo isn't from Montenegro.


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

I think 2-3 pictures I have seen in different forums..please dont put other countrys pictures thanks


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

i love this country


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39773092*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8037133*<<|​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*

*Hotel Mogren*









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.vijesti.me/vijesti/najavljen-tender-kompleks-kod-kraljicine-plaze-kod-bara-clanak-78763​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/72494997*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60096699*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*panoramio*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26073171*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41946711*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.budva.travel/eng​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.budva.travel/eng/accommodation/​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.budva.travel/eng/budva/practical-informations​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.budva.travel/eng/budva/basic-facts/flora-and-fauna​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.budva.travel/eng/budva/beaches/lucice​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.budva.travel/eng/budva/beaches/drobni-pijesak​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.budva.travel/eng/budva/beaches/st.-nicola-island​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Just a few photos... :angel:




gagapg said:


> Da se nadovežem na predhodnu seriju kadrova prirodnih ljepota...
> Ne mogah naći prikladniji foto thread, ni za opkladu...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

filip__pg said:


> Je li bio ko juce?
> 
> Pesica jezero
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Ada Bojana,


----------



## draganche (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome Montenegro...:cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*panoramio.com*<<|​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska - Kamenari*









By me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Please do not add the same tags that I have removed so many times! Thanks!


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4293568*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74115611*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Hidden Montenegro by victoriafoto*, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

View over Tivat & Boka by Steve Djenovici, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23615307*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.zabljak.montenegro.travel/*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39589645*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39045884*<<|​


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Dukljanka said:


> By me


Predivna fotografija Boke Kotorske.


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.montenegro.travel/*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*www.montenegro.travel*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*www.montenegro.travel*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*www.montenegro.travel*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*www.montenegro.travel*<<|​http://www.montenegro.travel/me/planine


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Je li ova zadnja slika tamo sjeverno od Budve, pretpostavljam?


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Na toj je fotografiji planina Lovćen s otvorenog mora.


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61506861*<<|​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56871598*<<|​


----------



## mariekitty (Sep 7, 2011)

Deki---KG said:


> *Church on Island (Adria)*


 

Wowww Beautiful Pictures.

Thks


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DinoJ (Aug 21, 2012)

*Small beach of the Island of Sveti Nikola, Budva*

Photo by me (DinoJ).


----------



## DinoJ (Aug 21, 2012)

*Trsteno Beach, Budva*

Photo by me (DinoJ)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous....:cheers:


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Besides tourism, what are the other economical sectors in this nice country?


----------



## DinoJ (Aug 21, 2012)

*Lukin Fir, Berane*

Photo by me (DinoJ)


----------



## DinoJ (Aug 21, 2012)

*Crvena Glavica, Budva*

Photo by me (DinoJ)


----------



## DinoJ (Aug 21, 2012)

*Another beach in Crvena Glavica, Budva*

Photo by me (DinoJ)


----------



## DinoJ (Aug 21, 2012)

*Hidden beaches of Sveti Nikola, Budva*

Photo by me (DinoJ)


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

@ DinoJ :cheers:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Photo by Stevan Milacic http://godislove.deviantart.com


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Photo by Stevan Milacic http://godislove.deviantart.com/


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Photo by Stevan Milacic http://godislove.deviantart.com/


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

One by one by Igor B Maric, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

the line by Igor B Maric, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Forest way by Igor B Maric, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

An old village by Igor B Maric, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Rikavacko lake by Igor B Maric, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Skadarsko Jezero by Hugo van Vondelen, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan*









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Vitoglav, Montenegro by vojtech dvorak | nekonecna pohoda, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

MTNGR-1415-20120605.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

By me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from Montenegro. :cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Ada Bojana, Montenegro by IsidoraGenius, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Tivat, Montenegro by IsidoraGenius, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## serbien-forum.info (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Crna Gora landscape by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC02897.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC02848.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor fortress by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Negushi by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_5726.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunny Kotor bay by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC03084.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC02751.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_5849.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC02699.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunset near Budva by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC03037.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_5874.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Rainbow in Budva by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC02931.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC02951.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_5992.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_5998.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_5779.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC02863.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

IMG_6017.jpg by semapt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Skadarsko jezero by DULEfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Skadarsko jezero by DULEfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Autumn in Biogradska Gora by cokanj, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

P7232475.jpg by dawidh84, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_6372 by Alexander Danshin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_6433 by Alexander Danshin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_6426 by Alexander Danshin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_6427 by Alexander Danshin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_6369 by Alexander Danshin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_6299 by Alexander Danshin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

On the way to Podgorica by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

On the way to Podgorica by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lake Skadar by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lake Skadar by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lake Skadar by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Virpazar - Montengro by BJSmit, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Kotor, city and bay
Kotor Municipality









Crkva Gospa od Zdravlja, by Ggia, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

MTNGR-1166-20120604And4more.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

MTNGR-1122-20120604.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking back by Jon Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Tortoise near Ruin by Hyotenka, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Monastery or Spa near Risan by Hyotenka, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovćen by Jon Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Piva river dam, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Pivsko lake, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Piva river dam, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Piva river dam, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sailing to Kotor by Jon Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Canoeing in the bay by Jon Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sveti Stefan beach by Jon Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Quick stop by Jon Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Back on the road by Jon Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor - Montenegro by Hyotenka, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

MTNGR-0245-20120601.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

MTNGR-0314-20120601.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kanjon Morače by DULEfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lac de Skadar by yves.g, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry we're closed. by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Fleurs de gentiane? by yves.g, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Blue coast by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Morning mist over Lake Skadar valley by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Dangerous roads by Miklos Szaloczy, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Summer 2012 - guest pics by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lake Skadar Summer 2012 - guest pics by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Al fresco dining on the terrace by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lake Skadar Summer 2012 - guest pics by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

MNE, Herceg-Novi by DR-LTBR, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

A view of Kotor from high in the mountains. by Anne David Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*** by Reizigerin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Crna Gora / Teodo by .cesare., on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Perast by Veri Veroza, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

petrovac1 by Veri Veroza, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Cekajuci by Veri Veroza, on Flickr


----------



## filip__pg (Jun 25, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65503393.10155.111758122284574&type=1&theater


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor -Artania by Slavoljub Radojević, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

On the beach by Slavoljub Radojević, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Cetinje by minuseleven, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

P1070576 by popmisa, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

South of Sveti Stefan on E65/E80, Montenegro by vszakats, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

South of Petrovac, Montenegro by vszakats, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-99 by Very Quiet, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-92 by Very Quiet, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Budva by dejanspd, on Flickr


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Prelepe slike iz bratske Crne Gore  :cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Petrovac*










by balkan.ru


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Perast \ Пераст*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4634561/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kotor \ Котор*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4620261/


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Horseback riding in Poscenski kraj, National park Durmitor, Montenegro by Feel Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Cruising Kotor Bay by Ralph Grizzle, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

935276_10200357970406922_1508894855_n by See Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Horseback riding over hiking trails in National park Durmitor by Feel Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

We Like to Party! by mironset, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sea is Enable by mironset, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Near Night by mironset, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

2013-08 Monténégro 007 by Alexandre Caillé, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

2013-08 Monténégro 068 by Alexandre Caillé, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

2013-08 Monténégro 056 by Alexandre Caillé, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotar, Montenegro by Mike Gaby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotar, Montenegro by Mike Gaby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenagro by nellyagain, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*st. Doimo near Kotor*









 by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Prčanj in Boka Kotorska on a rainy day*









by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Our Lady in Prčanj, Boka Kotorska*










by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








_DSF1446 by Mecklreiter, on Flickr


----------



## filip__pg (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.mojacrnagora.com/slika-dana-2013-10-01-jutros-u-tjesnacu-verige/


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

_DSF1922 by Mecklreiter, on Flickr


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Mt. Kučki Kom (2467m)
*








by me


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Riejka Crnojevića, u daljini Prokletije*


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Forests of Mt. Durmitor*









by me


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Overlook from mountain pass Čakor*









by me


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Two-lane highway that connects 2 small mountain towns Žabljak and Šavnik
*








by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro (24) by Michael Panse, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor Montenegro by hirsti99, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor Fjord by joncox, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

what a beautiful landscapes and architecture - Crna Gora simply rocks.

Greets form Poland :cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Snake lake (Zminje jezero), Mt. Durmitor*









by me


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Fog covering Mt. Komovi *









by me


----------



## EagleSmart (Aug 19, 2012)

*Island of Sveti Stefan *









by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## filip__pg (Jun 25, 2009)

Kotor










*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

Nikolay Sapronov


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

(by me)


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kumbor and Herceg Novi*









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

By me.


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

From other point.










By me again.


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Котор/Kotor*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Котор/Kotor*










Photo by me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*The River Moraca - today*









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kumbor, Boka Kotorska*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

*source*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor by f_shields, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-02444 - Casino Royale by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro by raymond_zoller, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Source: Moja Crna Gora


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Manastir Morača*









Sourcehttp://www.photosight.ru/photos/3897847/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Gospa od Škrpjela, Boka Kotorska*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Miločer*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Durmitor*









Source


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Confrontation de taille by -Jérôme-, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_7403 by wetalik83, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Old City Kotor by Cycling man, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor Bay, Montenegro by KLMircea, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_7072 by wetalik83, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Budva, Montenegro by tim.z, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSC_7430 by wetalik83, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Source: mojacrnagora.com


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro. Kotor harbour by Barmagloth, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro. Djurdjevic Bridge by Barmagloth, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro. Kotor Bay Panorama lvl 2 by Barmagloth, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*A rock near Petrovac*










by serg-157


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Đenovići, Boka Kotorska*










by bikerchisp


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skadar Lake*











by serg-157


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

marvelously 


Dukljanka said:


> *Kotor and Boka Bay from above*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Mα®;127925838 said:


> marvelously


The window was clean. :cheer: Brand new plane.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Podgorica Airport*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Buljarica









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Costa Classica in Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Mogren I Beach*










by *Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Gospa od Škrpjela (Our Lady of the Rocks) i Sveti Đorđe* - *Boka Kotorska, near Perast*










by *Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ada Bojana*

Ulcinj, Long Beach




























*Source*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva - Citadela* - Old Town










by *Rocker_44*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*










by *Alexandra Zakharova*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska*










by *See Montenegro*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Petrovac*










by *toobusyforbs*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Perast*










by *Leon_Biss*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Rijeka Crnojevića, Skadar Lake*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Luštica in Janury*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ulcinj*

St.Nikola's church from Ulcinj citadel










by *Andrey Sulitskiy*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Valdanos* - near Ulcinj










by *GalaxyDot*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Utjeha (near Ulcinj)*










By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bigovo*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor Bay*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mamula*










by *Dusica_Pasic*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*










by *bojane*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*










by *Andrey Sulitskiy*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Utjeha*










by *Jasmin R*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stoliv*










by *Dmitriy Kruglyak*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stoliv*










by *Dmitriy Kruglyak*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stoliv*










by *Dmitriy Kruglyak*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Orahovac*










by *stevelamb007*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Muo*










by* yahti.com*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Montenegro*










by *nektarin09*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Oblatno - Almara Beach*



















by *Goran Aničić*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Maria Sharapova in Montenegro* July 2015










by *chester233243*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Villa Montenegro, Sveti Stefan*










by *jim oatway*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva*










by *Вrаinriрреr*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Near the border between Montenegro and Albania, Peaks of the Balkans trail, stage Vusanje-Theth*










by *arthur.glc*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan from the West*










by *Andrey Sulitskiy*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sveti Stefan* inside (only for rich people and celebrities)










by *sw_dnb*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Buljarica* - You pay parking 2 euros a day and that's all. 










By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sv. Stefan*










by *Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sutomore* (in May)









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bar *










by* constantiner*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ada Bojana, Ulcinj*









by* Danko Maksimovic*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Montenegro*










by *Lucas Werft*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Herceg Novi*










by *Вrаinriрреr*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Žabljak Crnojevića, Skadar Lake*










by *MonteMare25*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunrise on Black Lake, Durmitor Mountain, Montenegro by Jun Ushiki, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Old Town*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Old Town*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Consulate General of the Republic of Croatia, Kotor*

Trg od oružja









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*The river Cijevna near Podgorica*










by *rjkz123123*


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Old Town Bar | Старый Бар by Konstantin Kovalev, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Landscapes of Montenegro | Черногорские пейзажи by Konstantin Kovalev, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_9208 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_9063 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_9102 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_9141 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_9214 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_9272 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_9304-2 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Durmitor-DSC_3256 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Autumn | Осень by Konstantin Kovalev, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Hiking with Undiscovered Montenegro by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Crno jezero, Durmitor, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Zminje jezero, Durmitor, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Veliko Škrčko jezero, Durmitor, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kučki kom, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kanjon reke Mrtvice, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Biograd Lake, Montenegro by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Durmitor, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Crno jezero, Durmitor, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Dolovi Lalevića, Bjelasica, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Vasojevićki kom, Crna Gora by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro 2015 by Matt Watts, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro 2015 by Matt Watts, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lake View by Stefan Rohlaender, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5242 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5230 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5209 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5208 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5204 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5196 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5193 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

DSCF5164 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Durmitor, Montenegro by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Durmitor, Montenegro by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Rijeka Crnojevica by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kotor from above night by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Kaludjerovina by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Tivat from above by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Pluzine, Montenegro by muhammad shafique, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Bar seen from nearby mountain by Miras Sljivancanin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Skadarsko lake, Vranjina and Virpazar seen from one Sozina by Miras Sljivancanin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sutomore from mountains above by Miras Sljivancanin, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*The River Tara* yesterday










By me


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Prčanj, Boka Kotorska*









bruno_bardin


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Prčanj, Boka Kotorska*









Bruno Bardin


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*The River Tara*









By me


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Sveti Stefan*









Source


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Sveti Stefan*









Source


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Landscape, Montenegro by Brave Lemming, on Flickr


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor 2012*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Restaurant Blanche Pržno*









Facebook


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montenegro*

Montenegro by Mohamed Haykal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kotor,Montenegro*

Kotor, Montenegro by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montenegro, Kotor, fiordo*

Montenegro, Kotor, fiordo by forastico, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montenegro*

[Montenegro] by The 0, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Podgorica,Montenegro*

Podgorica. Montenegro. by Drax WD, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kotor Bay Montenegro*

Kotor Bay Montenegro by Siniša Jagarinec, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place Montenegro*

Montenegro. by doina puscas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sveti Stefan,Montenegro*

Sveti Stefan, Montenegro by Frans Sellies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perast,Montenegro*

Perast. Montenegro. by Semen Samsonov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Virpazar,Montenegro*

Virpazar, Montenegro by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Žabljak today









By me


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

View above the Lovcen National Park from 1.500m by Enrico Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Budva by Nicolas Vollmer, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Herceg Novi by Nicolas Vollmer, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Virpazar by Nicolas Vollmer, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Lac de Shkodra by Nicolas Vollmer, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Budva_20180814_007.jpg by John Bushby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Budva_20180814_012_HDR.jpg by John Bushby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Lovcen_20180814_184_HDR-Edit.jpg by John Bushby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Lovcen_20180814_268_HDR-Edit.jpg by John Bushby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Skadarsko Jezero_20180814_004_HDR.jpg by John Bushby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro-Skadarsko Jezero_20180814_013_HDR.jpg by John Bushby, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunrise After Sleep in My Tent. Skadarsko jezero, Montenegro [OC][1769x1080] by Deon Lundy, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

2019-B712 Mausoleum Petar II Petrovic Njegos Montenegro by Wolfgang Appel, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

2019-K636 Kotor Montenegro by Wolfgang Appel, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

2019-K695 Bucht von Kotor Montenegro by Wolfgang Appel, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

2019-K383 Kotor Montenegro by Wolfgang Appel, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro by Tanya Shakhleevich, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro by Carlo Gulin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro by Andrii Zakhariuk, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Montenegro by Tanya Shakhleevich, on Flickr


----------

